# srt



## shelm (Mar 8, 2013)

am speechless


----------



## kj2 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Also have a topic here about new Nitecore light  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...w-2013-New-Nitecore-quot-s-and-updated-Olight


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Pretty cool. The NiteCore *SRT* (SmartRing Tactical) and *P* (Precision) Series. I first saw this a few days ago on the "other" forum and have been waiting for more info to surface. Interested in how the different colors are achieved and by what emitter(s)?

NiteCore is certainly releasing a lot of new lights lately while implementing new technologies...pretty interesting to follow what they will introduce next.


----------



## shelm (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

pics found on the WWW (credits go to the original photo shooter):















The SRT-series and the Caveman EA8, that's all news for Nitecore in all of 2013?? :thinking:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Great! Pics!  - SRT7 is still on my to-buy list  and that SRT3 probably soon too


----------



## Aperture (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Thanks for posting these pics, they look pretty cool to me.

They don't seem to have the build in charger option but I'm curious wether the colour LED's will also serve as volt meters, that would be sweet.


----------



## Aperture (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



shelm said:


> pics found on the WWW (credits go to the original photo shooter):
> The SRT-series and the Caveman EA8, that's all news for Nitecore in all of 2013?? :thinking:



The P36 was also mentioned in the 2013 catalogue.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Nitecore P36...upcoming in April ?



900 lumen
2x 18650
Cree XM-L U2


----------



## shelm (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



__philippe said:


> Nitecore P36...upcoming in April ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SC600 does 900 ansi lumens with 1x 18650.
other brands have XM-L U3 (Sunwayman) and the XM-L2 is becoming widely spread among premium brands (Olight, Thrunite, Foursevens, Eagletac, Armytek, Klarus). 

Nitecore still releases with XM-L U2, lol.


----------



## Snipe315 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Does anyone have more infor and specs on the Nitecore SRT 3?

It looks interesting but I've been unable to find much about it.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



shelm said:


> SC600 does 900 ansi lumens with 1x 18650.
> other brands have XM-L U3 (Sunwayman) and the XM-L2 is becoming widely spread among premium brands (Olight, Thrunite, Foursevens, Eagletac, Armytek, Klarus).
> 
> Nitecore still releases with XM-L U2, lol.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing before scrolling down and seeing your post. I also immediately thought of the EA4 which is close at 860lm...ON 4 AAs. I like Nitecore but this one surprises me...hopefully a ton of run time to make up for the unimpressive lumens.


----------



## Aperture (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Snipe315 said:


> Does anyone have more infor and specs on the Nitecore SRT 3?
> 
> It looks interesting but I've been unable to find much about it.


500 Lumen and runs on one 14500 battery.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

*


*(picture source: wikilight.de)

*SRT3 *

(möglicher Nachfolger der JB RRT-0) - _[possible successor of JetBeam RRT-0]_
stufenloser Selektorring _[variable brightness selection ring]_
max. 500 Lumen
XM-L U2 LED
Betrieb: 1 x AA / 14500 / CR123a / RCR123
mit Extender: _[bezel ø] _25,4mm x 24,3mm x 117,4mm
ohne Extender: _[bezel ø] _25,4mm x 24,3mm x 99mm

*SRT5*

stufenloser Selektorring
max. 650 Lumen
min. 0,2 Lumen
XM-L U2 LED
Betrieb: 1 x 18650 / 2 x CR123a
Maße: _[bezel ø] _25,4mm x 24,3mm x 134,5mm

*SRT6* (möglicher Nachfolger der JB RRT-21)

stufenloser Selektorring
max. 860 Lumen
min. 1 Lumen
XM-L U2 LED
Betrieb: 1 x 18650 / 2 x CR123a
Maße: _[bezel ø] _34mm x 25,4mm x 153mm

*SRT7* Multicolor

stufenloser Selektorring
(max. 860 Lumen) -> updated to *1000 lumen *!
min. 1 Lumen
(XM-L U2 LED weiß) -> updated to *XM-L L2 *!
Farbige LEDs: rot - grün - blau
Betrieb: 1 x 18650 / 2 x CR123a
Maße: _[bezel ø] _40mm x 25,4mm x 156mm

Specs source:

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...ten/22600-nitecore-l-neue-modelle-2013-a.html

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## rayman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

The SRT-3 looks quite nice as an EDC especially with the possibility of running it on both RCR123 and AA.

rayman


----------



## Beckler (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

SRT7 is most intriguing. Will be interesting to see beam pattern. Innovative light, tho too bad the colored led's are single-level probly? Anyway, infinitely variable + 1000 Lm + battery indicator :-O ...all features I've been hoping for!


----------



## cyclesport (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Beckler said:


> SRT7 is most intriguing. Will be interesting to see beam pattern. Innovative light, tho too bad the colored led's are single-level probly? Anyway, infinitely variable + 1000 Lm + battery indicator :-O ...all features I've been hoping for!



Some videos show the colors being variable...as well alternating flashing colors.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

The SRT 5 looks interesting. 1 18650 battery with 25mm head which is really nice for EDC and for a diffuser cap. 

Is the Nitecore 2013 catalog available? The one at the website does not include the SRT series that is shown in the German youtube video.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

I know that red is good for preserving night vision, and i remember reading somewhere before that green is for distinguishing blood, but what is blue for again?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Great to see colored LED being used in flashlights again. It seems like that all disappeared for a while but this looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## __philippe (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



SeamusORiley said:


> The SRT 6 looks interesting. 1 18650 battery with 25mm head which is really nice for EDC and for a diffuser cap.



According to the "Taschenlampen-forum" specs, the SRT6* body *Ø is 25mm; the bezel/head Ø is more likely 34mm...

__philippe


----------



## __philippe (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

*• Nitecore SRT7 emitter Update! 
*
Die SRT7 Revenger wird mit der brandneuen *Cree XM-L L2 *ausgeliefert, und um die *1000 ANSI Lumen *erreichen!
_[The Revenger SRT7 will include the brand new Cree XM-L L2, and reach 1000 ANSI lumens!]_

source: http://obramo-taschenlampen.de/Nitecore-SRT7







Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## warmurf (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Thats a keeper right there- let me know when these are on the market- I'm all over one!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



__philippe said:


> *• Nitecore SRT7 emitter Update!
> *
> Die SRT7 Revenger wird mit der brandneuen *Cree XM-L L2 *ausgeliefert, und um die *1000 ANSI Lumen *erreichen!
> _[The Revenger SRT7 will include the brand new Cree XM-L L2, and reach 1000 ANSI lumens!]_
> ...



I have no need for this. How soon can I order it?


----------



## Beckler (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

I wonder if at 1000 Lm it's the brightest continuously variable light ever? Also I'm hoping with the huge head, there's no brightness step-down...


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Beckler said:


> I wonder if at 1000 Lm it's the brightest continuously variable light ever? Also I'm hoping with the huge head, there's no brightness step-down...



I second these thoughts. I have no real use for the multicolor LEDs on this light,but the activation of these appears to be hidden when using it at normal mode? I find the UI with the stufenloser Selektorring(the same as magnetic control ring?) and the effect of 1000 lumens very attractive!


----------



## xed888 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



NorthernStar said:


> I second these thoughts. I have no real use for the multicolor LEDs on this light,but the activation of these appears to be hidden when using it at normal mode? I find the UI with the stufenloser Selektorring(the same as magnetic control ring?) and the effect of 1000 lumens very attractive!



The coloured LED mode is not "hidden" per se, it is just selected when rotated to the left (with the torch facing a wall). It is stufenlos though


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

I have no use for the colors either but I want it. 

It would be interesting to see how the colors work in rain or snow storms, as well as some heavy fog.


----------



## xevious (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

At first I thought that the SRT-7 was using CREE's multi-color die LED (something like THIS), but given the head shot showing 3 embedded LED's in the front, this isn't it. I wonder if those extra LED's affect the beam pattern much.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



xevious said:


> At first I thought that the SRT-7 was using CREE's multi-color die LED (something like THIS), but given the head shot showing 3 embedded LED's in the front, this isn't it. I wonder if those extra LED's affect the beam pattern much.



My guess is the white beam will be good, the color led beams will look off(distorted beam shape). 
There are multiple lights that have secondary led's but this is the first one ive wanted since the A2


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



xed888 said:


> The coloured LED mode is not "hidden" per se, it is just selected when rotated to the left (with the torch facing a wall). It is stufenlos though



Thank´s for explaining!

Regarding the might be stepdown in effect i have some thoughts:






If one look at the magnetic ring(the stufenlos selektorring),it has infinitely variable brightness from 0 up to 860 lumens(there is now 1000 lumens at turbo mode-the picture shows the old data). At the turbo mode one can reach the 1000 lumens but that is probably only for a limited time,then it will probably stepdown in effect. I don´t think that it can handle the heat from such a high effect as 1000 lumens for an unlimited time. I´d like to know if the light is going to stepdown in effect when reaching the Turbo mode and for how long one can run it before it does? 

If anyone have more info about this light,please post it!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



NorthernStar said:


> Thank´s for explaining!
> 
> Regarding the might be stepdown in effect i have some thoughts:
> 
> ...




thanks for posting this...very helpful. 

This looks like my next purchase. I was hoping it would be charging off the USB, but I don't see it in the photo.


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

At last ! an ife2 with real power, i will buy srt 5 for bike duties, it will be ideal. like the seven too hmm but am wondering about the coloured outputs ? actually usefull ?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



zs&tas said:


> At last ! an ife2 with real power, i will buy srt 5 for bike duties, it will be ideal. like the seven too hmm but am wondering about the coloured outputs ? actually usefull ?



I don't know about useful; but it is something really nice looking.


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

The SRT series looks interesting. Especially the SRT7. I have no need for the colors but it looks like fun.

I can see people getting in trouble with this light. The same kind of people that shine lasers at planes.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



JetskiMark said:


> The SRT series looks interesting. Especially the SRT7. I have no need for the colors but it looks like fun.
> 
> I can see people getting in trouble with this light. The same kind of people that shine lasers at planes.



I agree. Not a light for the irresponsible.

The German site says available in April. I'd like it if one of our Nitecore dealers could weigh in with more info.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

This should be interesting. I love the colors and the ability to scan up and down the lumen scale.


----------



## xevious (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



JetskiMark said:


> I can see people getting in trouble with this light. The same kind of people that shine lasers at planes.


How would it be possible? Aren't the strobe functions isolated to just white light? If you could strobe red, blue, or green then that would be a real problem for anyone employing it on public streets, as it mimics police/fire/etc.


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



xevious said:


> How would it be possible? Aren't the strobe functions isolated to just white light? If you could strobe red, blue, or green then that would be a real problem for anyone employing it on public streets, as it mimics police/fire/etc.



I saw a video and it was strobing blue and red alternately. I looks really cool and exactly like a police vehicle.

The video in the first post at about the 53 second mark shows this.


----------



## xevious (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



JetskiMark said:


> I saw a video and it was strobing blue and red alternately. I looks really cool and exactly like a police vehicle.
> 
> The video in the first post at about the 53 second mark shows this.


Ah, OK. When I saw the "red/blue" position, I figured it meant that just the red and blue LED's were on, creating more of a purple tint. Yeah, an alternating red/blue strobe definitely has a police warning appearance.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Does Nitecore generally give out much information on upcoming releases?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

update: email from Nitecore. SRT7 will be released in early April, but the other models might be a bit later. I like the 25mm width ones...looks like a good EDC with still some power, but the SRT7 with the colors and 1000 lumens on a single 18650 is tempting! It is wide 40mm at head.


----------



## TurboBlaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Can someone please enlighten me on the advantage of multiple colors on a tactical light?

Thanks


----------



## xevious (Mar 23, 2013)

TurboBlaster said:


> Can someone please enlighten me on the advantage of multiple colors on a tactical light?ty




Red and blue are both used to preserve your night vision. Blue is good for a night with a full moon because it blends well with the natural moonlight
Blue is also used for signaling, as it won't be mistaken for flames or muzzle flash.
As for green, all I could find is this: _"Since by adaptation, eye sights of most wild animals are least sensitive to the color of green, therefore, green lights are ideal for signaling your hunting buddies or to provide illumination during trap rigging without spooking the game."_


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 23, 2013)

xevious said:


> Red and blue are both used to preserve your night vision. Blue is good for a night with a full moon because it blends well with the natural moonlight
> Blue is also used for signaling, as it won't be mistaken for flames or muzzle flash.
> As for green, all I could find is this: _"Since by adaptation, eye sights of most wild animals are least sensitive to the color of green, therefore, green lights are ideal for signaling your hunting buddies or to provide illumination during trap rigging without spooking the game."_




Thanks; this is helpful.

I am excited about the SRT series and will be looking at the smaller 25mm one.


----------



## READYSETGO (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



SeamusORiley said:


> I have no need for this. How soon can I order it?



Ditto - I like the look, output and features!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



__philippe said:


> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...ten/22600-nitecore-l-neue-modelle-2013-a.html
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> __philippe




I just noticed that one of the last posts in that thread translated to "60k lux are not bad, but the thing is huge, too huge to me" ....and I'm thinking, wow! I wonder if that's correct because we're talking TK41/EA8 throw from 40mm aperture. I'm not sure that can even be right. I couldn't find the source for the 60K number he spoke of though.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Damn.......nice lookin light for law enforcement.........i see one on my belt in the future.......


----------



## xed888 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Patriot said:


> I just noticed that one of the last posts in that thread translated to "60k lux are not bad, but the thing is huge, too huge to me" ....and I'm thinking, wow! I wonder if that's correct because we're talking TK41/EA8 throw from 40mm aperture. I'm not sure that can even be right. I couldn't find the source for the 60K number he spoke of though.



They were actually discussing the EA8. the thread kinda derailed 

no lux numbers on SRT7


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 24, 2013)

TurboBlaster said:


> Can someone please enlighten me on the advantage of multiple colors on a tactical light?
> 
> Thanks


Xevious explained the colors use pretty well. Regarding the green light i know that it is used by militaries to read maps.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Good question. Based on the other products, my guess is that the step down from 1000 Lumen will be down to "high" level after 3 minutes and then can be restarted back up with a touch. 

I am also looking forward to this series, with my eye on the SRT 5 (for size) and the 7 for overall functions.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



SeamusORiley said:


> I have no use for the colors either but I want it.


This seems to be a common affliction - I think I have it as well.  I'm very interested to see the cost for the various lights in this series.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



xed888 said:


> They were actually discussing the EA8. the thread kinda derailed
> 
> no lux numbers on SRT7



Thanks for catching that 888. Before getting sidetracked by that figure, my guess would have been something in the 20K lux range, perhaps similar to the EA4. The reflector looks pretty deep though, so who knows.


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

20k lux would be like scorpv2 turbo and olight m22, very similar lights. ive wanted a red setup for a while - i think i would use it when camping.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

The color has many uses. Red maintains night vision as does green. Blue light will make a blood trail easier to follow.....although UV is the best for this. Flashing red/blue is great for roadblocks as you don't have to blind people with overhead police lights. 

If your not using it for LE stuff then carry it just in case you come across a cop who needs to borrow a light. Tell your wife (or yourself) that your doing your part for the community by being prepared to assist your local LEO.

If your not a fan of cops then just buy it because its fun........then show a cop that you have a better light than him.


----------



## xevious (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



jvc55349 said:


> The color has many uses. Red maintains night vision as does green. Blue light will make a blood trail easier to follow.....although UV is the best for this. Flashing red/blue is great for roadblocks as you don't have to blind people with overhead police lights.


I've read a number of postings about the use of blue light for blood trailing and most debunk it as practically useless. UV is your only real useful tool in this regard. Good point about the roadblock or boundary area, using a less intensity light for the purpose.



> If your not a fan of cops then just buy it because its fun........then show a cop that you have a better light than him.


You definitely needed a wink or joke sign on that last phrase... I wouldn't recommend showing it to a cop, as you might end up finding that he may confiscate it. oo:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

It appears that all in the SRT series have the coloring, not just the SRT 7. I think that given the different sizes, if they are all with the various colors, the entire series is going to be quite popular.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



xevious said:


> I've read a number of postings about the use of blue light for blood trailing and most debunk it as practically useless. UV is your only real useful tool in this regard. Good point about the roadblock or boundary area, using a less intensity light for the purpose.
> 
> You definitely needed a wink or joke sign on that last phrase... I wouldn't recommend showing it to a cop, as you might end up finding that he may confiscate it. oo:



I can say first hand that blue light works id'ing blood and it has been a useful tool for me prior to having a UV light on my belt. UV is certainly better but blue light does work.

I think i'll be ok without the wink or joke signs.......Its like if I said "Man, I'm in a real pickle" then getting a response from someone asking how I got out of the pickle or what its like to be in a pickle.....I don't see it keeping me up at night.

And not that this needs to be said........ as i was joking in the first place...... but showing a cop a flashlight shouldn't cause any issues........I suppose if you run up and try blinding him you may get some unwanted attention from him. Being a cop myself I cant imagine taking away someones light because they showed it to me......not to mention that you would need a legal reason to confiscate somebody's property.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

It certainly saves money and is convenient for those who purchase and use color diffuser caps.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



xevious said:


> I've read a number of postings about the use of blue light for blood trailing and most debunk it as practically useless. UV is your only real useful tool in this regard.



I would completely agree with this. I've used filtered incan light from 6p's 9p's and M6's and all of them suck for blood tracking. I've used Inova X5's bare, blue 5mm Nichia LEDs and filtered white LEDs through a blue filter and they're terrible as well. I'm not sure how one would "ID" any blood positively with a blue light as all you can see is a black spot when illuminated. Sure, it will tell you that there's a black spot on a leaf or twig but it doesn't necessarily id it AS blood. Not only does it not ID blood, it's especially difficult when the ground is littered with black spots and dots already as in the case of the forest floor. As an archery hunter, I've found the best light is always a high CRI incan within the first 90 minutes or a UV light after that. I've also discovered that a propane lantern at full output works pretty well also. Perhaps it's different in the case of a crime scene where the surroundings may be relatively uncluttered and sterile as in the case of bare concrete. However, blue light is indeed a handicap for blood tracking in most outdoor environments from desert to woodlands.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 29, 2013)

Would be nice with red uv and hmm ir or laser. 
i have no use for blue or green. Although the alternating red blue is nice. 
I wonder if its easy to mod. Then I can create my perfect light.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Patriot said:


> I would completely agree with this. I've used filtered incan light from 6p's 9p's and M6's and all of them suck for blood tracking. I've used Inova X5's bare, blue 5mm Nichia LEDs and filtered white LEDs through a blue filter and they're terrible as well. I'm not sure how one would "ID" any blood positively with a blue light as all you can see is a black spot when illuminated. Sure, it will tell you that there's a black spot on a leaf or twig but it doesn't necessarily id it AS blood. Not only does it not ID blood, it's especially difficult when the ground is littered with black spots and dots already as in the case of the forest floor. As an archery hunter, I've found the best light is always a high CRI incan within the first 90 minutes or a UV light after that. I've also discovered that a propane lantern at full output works pretty well also. Perhaps it's different in the case of a crime scene where the surroundings may be relatively uncluttered and sterile as in the case of bare concrete. However, blue light is indeed a handicap for blood tracking in most outdoor environments from desert to woodlands.



I have much more experience with the UV lights myself. While working along side with an Ident member blue light was helpful many times (body fluids/drugs/bone and bone fragments/use of powders assist depending on what your after). Perhaps i should have been less specific and simply said that the blue light has uses outside of the UV light. I have not used a blue LED in a hunting scenario nor would I use it in any scenario where blood is in fairly large amounts. Although certainly still cluttered/uncluttered it is normally a different environment for sure......clothing, carpet, drains, garbage, dry blood, wet blood etc etc etc. We are not looking for large amounts of blood to say the least and often it is blood that is tough to see or areas that have been cleaned. Again, I should have been less specific and said blue light will make some things visible where they were not before.

UV is generally more effective but there is a wide range of "that depends". My point I guess is that there are uses for red/blue/ in a light.


----------



## skeeterbait (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

For a hunter or outdoorsman the SRT7 may be the most important light to come along in a long time.

Dual battery platform allowing choice of rechargable or primary battery usage.

Belt pouch size.

Green helps preserve night vision but it also is believed to be less visiable and less disturbing to nocturnal animals. It is also easier on the human eye than red. It is used by military because it is least noticable to night vision equipment.

Red is of course the typical go to for preservation of night vision.

Blue will sometimes make fresh blood more visible depending on environment.

Blue and red alternating strobe though is very useful because it will cause fresh blood to "blink" making it more noticeable.

And well... 1 to 1000 lumen infinite variable white beam in a light this size is just plain awesome.

I think we are still going to want a 40mm diffuser to tame the hot spot for certain close range tasks... field dressing, trips to the outhouse, finding the truck keys you dropped in the woods... which Nitecore does offer.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



skeeterbait said:


> ...I think we are still going to want a _*40mm diffuser *_... _*which Nitecore does offer*_.



which Nitecore does indeed offer as an accessory...and which, unfortunately, turns out to be an inferior product.

Instead, try and get hold of the much better Olight M21x diffuser, which fits 40mm diameter bezels like a glove
(for instance, the current Nitecore EA4).

Check here for some more details and opinions about Nitecore 40mm OEM diffusers:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...(4*AA-860lm)&p=4157780&viewpage=1#post4157780

*markr6*'s posts #1111 and #1136 are specially relevant.

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



__philippe said:


> which Nitecore does indeed offer as an accessory...and which, unfortunately, turns out to be an inferior product.
> 
> Instead, try and get hold of the much better Olight M21x diffuser, which fits 40mm diameter bezels like a glove
> (for instance, the current Nitecore EA4).
> ...



Phillippe, does the filter you are talking about only come with the purchase of the olight flashlight? There seems to be a number of olight filters. Which ones fit the 40mm Nitecores?


----------



## __philippe (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Seamus,

Olight 40mm filters (R G B) and diffusers (white) were originally intended to be used with Olight M21-X flashlights,
but they also happen to fit any 40mm bezels, such as Nitecore's EA4.

They are sold as separate accessories by a number of retailers in US and Europe.







One well-established US vendor:
http://goinggear.com/olight-m21-white-filter.html

One current eBay source:
http://tinyurl.com/cy86ygb

(Make sure to select *M21* from the "Model" drop box !)

Cheers,

__philippe

customary disclaimer applies: I have no connection whatsoever with either of the above sources


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



__philippe said:


> Seamus,
> 
> Olight 40mm filters (R G B) and diffusers (white) were originally intended to be used with Olight M21-X flashlights,
> but they also happen to fit any 40mm bezels, such as Nitecore's EA4.
> ...



Perfect! thanks!

Next up for me is the SRT series...since the info has come out, I have changed my mind a few times regarding which one. Right now, the SRT 5, with the small diameter (25mm) looks perfect to me for EDC. 
The SRT 7 looks great, with the larger diameter (40mm). 

April should be interesting and not just for baseball.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

Phillippe,

Where does most pre-release info end up? It seems that NItecore's own website lags a bit behind. I am hoping more info on the SRT series comes out. Are there some reviewers who get them first? Is it April today?


----------



## __philippe (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



SeamusORiley said:


> Phillippe,
> 
> Where does most pre-release info end up? It seems that NItecore's own website lags a bit behind. I am hoping more info on the SRT series comes out. Are there some reviewers who get them first? Is it April today?



Seamus,

I am not aware of any authoritative Nitecore pre-release source in particular...
except maybe for some tidbits gleaned from a couple of german sites (such as mentionned in posts #13 and #21 above)

Also, CPF member gopatji has posted several "premiere" about Nitecore products releases 

You might perhaps PM *gopatji* if you are that desperate for information...


----------



## NorthernStar (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



__philippe said:


> You might perhaps PM *gopatji* if you are that desperate for information...



Gopatji is our own Mr.Flashileaks and has provided much information over coming models long before they have been announced by the manufacturers. Maybe he can contribute with some more info regarding the SRT series?

Otherwise,the SRT series is not mentioned anywhere at Nitecores website and they are not included in the Nitecore 2013 Catalogue,so the only info we got so far is the info from the german forum and at the german webshop(obramo-taschenlampen). 

For example I am very curous regarding the burntime at highest mode of the SRT7 and i am eager to read reviews about it. In fact i find the entire SRT series interesting!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



NorthernStar said:


> Gopatji is our own Mr.Flashileaks and has provided much information over coming models long before they have been announced by the manufacturers. Maybe he can contribute with some more info regarding the SRT series?
> 
> Otherwise,the SRT series is not mentioned anywhere at Nitecores website and they are not included in the Nitecore 2013 Catalogue,so the only info we got so far is the info from the german forum and at the german webshop(obramo-taschenlampen).
> 
> For example I am very curous regarding the burntime at highest mode of the SRT7 and i am eager to read reviews about it. In fact i find the entire SRT series interesting!



It looks like an amazing series and I double the not so veiled hint at some info!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

I see from the video that the SRT 5 does change colors. It is a must buy for me. 

Anyone have any new info on the release dates?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

The German website says SRT 7 delayed until May.


----------



## martinaee (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

So who's going to be the first to get stopped by the police for using that blue/red strobe lol?

*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*-*BLUE-RED*


----------



## Patriot (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



SeamusORiley said:


> The German website says SRT 7 delayed until May.



The light is produced and ready to ship but Nitecore is intentionally delaying the release of the SRT because of consumer psychology. Likewise, they think that EA8 sales are lower than expected because people believe that an updated EA4 is going to be available. (WRONG!) The EA8 is a slower seller because of it's size and requirement for 8 cells. A fine light, just not as appealing as the EA4 overall, which is the other reason that they wont give the EA4 a 3 lumen low. They think it will cause additional strain on the EA8 market. I say, 'who cares' as long as they sell lights!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



SeamusORiley said:


> The German website says SRT 7 delayed until May.





Patriot said:


> The light is produced and ready to ship but Nitecore is intentionally delaying the release of the SRT because of consumer psychology. Likewise, they think that EA8 sales are lower than expected because people believe that an updated EA4 is going to be available. (WRONG!) The EA8 is a slower seller because of it's size and requirement for 8 cells. A fine light, just not as appealing as the EA4 overall, which is the other reason that they wont give the EA4 a 3 lumen low. They think it will cause additional strain on the EA8 market. I say, 'who cares' as long as they sell lights!



If they wait to long, my money is going to a other manufacturer


----------



## Beckler (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



kj2 said:


> If they wait to long, my money is going to a other manufacturer



In the case of SRT7, who else has an infinitely variable 1x18650 at 1000Lm? That's what I need.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Beckler said:


> In the case of SRT7, who else has an infinitely variable 1x18650 at 1000Lm? That's what I need.



I have the SRT7 high on my to-buy list, but so are other lights.


----------



## NorthernStar (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



Patriot said:


> The light is produced and ready to ship but Nitecore is intentionally delaying the release of the SRT because of consumer psychology. Likewise, they think that EA8 sales are lower than expected because people believe that an updated EA4 is going to be available. (WRONG!) The EA8 is a slower seller because of it's size and requirement for 8 cells. A fine light, just not as appealing as the EA4 overall, which is the other reason that they wont give the EA4 a 3 lumen low. They think it will cause additional strain on the EA8 market. I say, 'who cares' as long as they sell lights!



This is naughty by Nitecore doing this! If they wait to long or further delaying the srt series, then people will go to other manufacturers,including me.

Right now i can´t think of any other flashlight on the market with infinitely variable magnetic ring interface with 1000 lumens capability,so i guess there is no other choise right now than wait.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*



NorthernStar said:


> This is naughty by Nitecore doing this! If they wait to long or further delaying the srt series, then people will go to other manufacturers,including me.
> 
> Right now i can´t think of any other flashlight on the market with infinitely variable magnetic ring interface with 1000 lumens capability,so i guess there is no other choise right now than wait.



Patriot, how do you think they gauge the public? This forum and Facebook? I'm disappointed in the delay.

I wonder if they will experience "consumer fatigue" where they wait long enough, jump the shark, and we have moved on to something else...? Provided that something else comes along! 

I question the wisdom of the delay, particularly if they anger loyal customers. It angers me.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

I actually edited my previous post before I clicked submit last time because I didn't want to seem overly irked. I'm with you guys however, it really does tick me off. I was trying to get one of these early for a review and after finding out about Nitecore's release date manipulation, I'm really considering just passing this light by and featuring reviews of products from Fenix, Zebralight, Eagletac, etc. The fact that this model is so unique, is my only reservation for not skipping it. 

We all know that products get delayed at times for various reasons, sometimes out of the manufacturer's direct control, but intentional, hold back delays are ridiculous, especially when Nitecore previously gave us a release date. Obviously, I can't post the email that I saw and I won't PM it either (please don't ask me to) but you'll have to trust that it was like reading a 7th grade psychology experiment in Chinglish. 

As far as how they gauge the public, I'm not sure but some of the references seemed to indicate that CPF was at least part of the measurement. There was mention of idiosyncrasies that only CPFer's and enthusiasts worry about and general public could care less about. I get the sense that Nitecore's marketing concepts are perhaps naive if not ignorant. They would have to be in order to jerk around consumers for the sake of forcing sales statistics data to match their preconceived projections or objectives. How do I know they're doing this...because of what I learned regarding the EA4 and EA8. They're forcing decreased sales of the EA4 through advancement holds in order to pointlessly prop up sales figures for the EA8. It's sophomoric assumption to think that retarding features and technology in the older model will automatically increase sales of your newest model, especially relevant when two model are so dis-alike, other than their model names. When you have a large product line, some models will be big sellers and some will be more of a niche but you still produce the less popular if reasonably profitable. If you want to increase sales on slower items you market those models more aggressively rather than holding back the release of your newest technology. The newest technology, if executed correctly, is going to sell like hot cakes and it showcases what the manufacturer is capable of doing. It also results in free advertising thus driving more people to the brand.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nitecore tells me the srt7 will come around Labor day (holidays).


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Nitecore tells me the srt7 will come around Labor day (holidays).


That's the European labor day on May 1 right?



Patriot said:


> (...) When you have a large product line, some models will be big sellers and some will be more of a niche but you still produce the less popular if reasonably profitable. If you want to increase sales on slower items you market those models more aggressively rather than holding back the release of your newest technology. The newest technology, if executed correctly, is going to sell like hot cakes and it showcases what the manufacturer is capable of doing. It also results in free advertising thus driving more people to the brand.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> That's the European labor day on May 1 right?



They only said "Labor day" 
Nitecore is busy at the moment preparing marketing materials and the light is in production.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 15, 2013)

Patriot, KJ2

Do you know if they mean US labor day?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2013)

KJ2, tell us about the pictures buddy!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 16, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Patriot, KJ2
> 
> Do you know if they mean US labor day?



I have no idea, but think they follow US standards. (have emailed Nitecore if it's US or European)



Patriot said:


> KJ2, tell us about the pictures buddy!



Found them on that German-seller website. Seems like they added pics. obramo-taschenlampen.de


----------



## kj2 (Apr 16, 2013)

kj2 said:


> They only said "Labor day"
> Nitecore is busy at the moment preparing marketing materials and the light is in production.





SeamusORiley said:


> Patriot, KJ2
> 
> Do you know if they mean US labor day?



Answer from Nitecore; International Labor Day (Also called May Day)


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks. Is this a big "sale day" internationally? It is not in the US.


----------



## __philippe (Apr 16, 2013)

(International Workers'Day, also known as May Day)

It's a universal stay-at-home loafing day, whereby the Workers Brotherood celebrate Labor by refraining from working altogether.
For the more spirited, a great pretext to go marching down main street, merrily waving hammer and sickle red flags, to the tune of "L'Internationale"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ731aR_SBY

further multilingual lyrics :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Internationale

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Beckler (Apr 16, 2013)

SRT7 on May 1 then? That's not too far away! 

Let's see here, can I wait 2 weeks for a type of light I've been waiting to come out for many months? Can I hold off playing pretend-tactical on the ceiling and back yard trees for a whole two weeks!? I hope so. I'm a bit panicked however that in the coming days I may have a life-or-death need for some high-intensity blue illumination.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 16, 2013)

Beckler,

If May 1 Labor Day is not a big sale shopping type of day (thanks, Phillipe), it may be that they are waiting until after that day. Patriot seems to have a grasp on what they are doing, so yes, I agree, May 1 is right around the corner, but if they are playing psych 101 games with consumers, they may delay and delay again, trying to build interest. As we have seen on this thread alone, it also could backfire with consumer fatigue or even resentment.


----------



## sinnyc (Apr 16, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> ...but if they are playing psych 101 games with consumers, they may delay and delay again, trying to build interest. As we have seen on this thread alone, it also could backfire with consumer fatigue or even resentment.



I agree about the potential for a backfire. The way to build customer interest is to announce a new product with a specific release date (even if it is far in the future) and then drop more and more enticing teasers as the date approaches. Announcing the product complete with specs and pictures and then not specifying a release date is, at least IMNSHO, an inferior way to go. Worse still would be announcing the product and then purposely holding back the release. That's a pretty sh!tty way of doing business and if that is indeed what's happening here, that would certainly factor into my decision to purchase this or other Nitecore lights. 

I'm not trying to be a drama llama here, stomping my foot and proclaiming I'd never buy another Nitecore product. I'm just saying that customers judge companies on their actions and that's how reputations are built or tarnished. And I prefer to do business with companies with solid reputations.


----------



## lautamas (Apr 16, 2013)

I dont know what some of you is trying to get by the dicussion that's rather well above what we are supposed to discuss here.
Let's get some facts straight:
1. This thread was available to a 'leak' or preview from a trade show which Nitecore was one of the participants.
2. There was no official words that even SRT series are to be released on a certain date let alone being delayed. Again, this is all just what some of you might have assumed.
3. Due to the facts above, I am not sure how you can accuse of Nitecore, on purpose, delaying the products over and over again.

We are currently a distributor (not retailer, not dealer....) for one of Asia Pacific country. This issue was discussed to one of the CS. They couldnt give a certain date for this product. There was no political trade involved (if you assume there is one) for any decision (if there is any) to release the SRT series in April...May..June..etc..etc.

I am not sure if some of you hav involved into their production line. However, some materials are not done in-house. For example, printing takes 2-3 weeks to complete..not to mention if you have typo.

Back to your rumour:
Since we carry a lot of EA8 stock..they would have told us about the strategy (again...if there is one) that SRT series is being held back in order to gain momentum for EA8....as claimed by some of you in this thread.

So, I am not sure how derail this thread can be....however, I dont want to be a part of a rumor discussion back and forth knowing that your information is not even accurate at the first place


----------



## kj2 (Apr 16, 2013)

lautamas said:


> So, I am not sure how derail this thread can be....however, I dont want to be a part of a rumor discussion back and forth knowing that your information is not even accurate at the first place



To stop the "rumour" Nitecore could give some more info. Doesn't have to be a precise date. Nitecore told me that the light would be ready around 1st of May. I hope it will be ready then, if not- no problem
but just let your customers know.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't read about any rumors in this thread!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 16, 2013)

lautamas said:


> I dont know what some of you is trying to get by the dicussion that's rather well above what we are supposed to discuss here.
> Let's get some facts straight:
> 1. This thread was available to a 'leak' or preview from a trade show which Nitecore was one of the participants.
> 2. There was no official words that even SRT series are to be released on a certain date let alone being delayed. Again, this is all just what some of you might have assumed.
> ...



Nitecore, the company, wrote to me via email that the SRT 7 would be available April 1st. If I received the email from the company directly, does that make it a rumor for me?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2013)

lautamas said:


> I dont know what some of you is trying to get by the dicussion that's rather well above what we are supposed to discuss here.
> Let's get some facts straight:
> 1. This thread was available to a 'leak' or preview from a trade show which Nitecore was one of the participants.
> 2. There was no official words that even SRT series are to be released on a certain date let alone being delayed. Again, this is all just what some of you might have assumed.
> ...



Lautamas, you've been very presumptuous... 

1)NiteCore specifically told me many weeks ago that the release date was April 1st via email. Evidently, others as well. I have the email.
2)It's not a "leak" if the manufacturer decides to demo the product at a trade show, especially if it's a PUBLIC trade show.
3)I've made the claim because I have an email from a higher assistant at Nitecore saying, in so many words, how they don't want to get into the "one light a month club" because consumers will always pass up current models for future models. They don't want to hurt EA8 sales by updating the EA4 and the same theme was suggested with regards to the SRT7 specifically. Obviously, it was a personal email and so you wouldn't be privy to it, even though you're a distributor / EA8 stock-er. 

Now, PERHAPS you're the guy with all the insider knowledge and the 3 emails that I have with regards to the SRT release date are nothing but fallacious, nonsensical or a practical joke from an assistant at Nitecore, however I have no reason to believe that's the case. If you don't like the position this puts you in as a distributor, perhaps you need to talk to your manufacturer about the way they communicate with individuals and dealers rather than come here and suggest that we're making false accusations or spreading rumors.

4)Nobody accused Nitecore of "delaying products over and over again." I accused Nitecore of delaying the SRT because they don't want to release lights so quickly that it hurts the sale of older products. Another member suggested that they COULD delay repeatedly IF they so found it advantageous.

5)With regards to your thread derailment accusation, get some perspective. It's a SRT discussion thread and is doing what it was intended to do, which is to discuss all topics related to the SRT, including the release date. The dialogue path is only natural given the light isn't released yet. I have no horse in this race, I have no motive to stir the "pot" and am a fan of Nitecore products as I've demonstrated many times. You're a distributor who's trying to protect themselves and well as Nitecore from any bad press. I believe that you're telling the truth about what you know, but I do take issue with you dismissing all prior reports as rumor.


The information is out there so the other members can decide which position is most reasonable, logical or likely.


----------



## rejsr (Apr 17, 2013)

I sent a message to Nitecore saying I wanted to preorder the SRT7. Here is their response:

"Thank you for your email. Our SRT7 will be released in the first week of May, and I think you can buy it from local distributor the second week of May."


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 17, 2013)

rejsr said:


> I sent a message to Nitecore saying I wanted to preorder the SRT7. Here is their response:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. Our SRT7 will be released in the first week of May, and I think you can buy it from local distributor the second week of May."



This is similar to what I had received a while back; the same standard: thanks for contacting them, followed by the information. 

This does not indicate rumor. 

By the way, as we discuss the SRT series, and the SRT7 specifically, are we not helping 'the buzz'? Are we not assisting Nitecore by giving it free publicity?

Even upset about a release date is a positive for the company. I don't understand the complaint. Patriot, excellent response.


----------



## lautamas (Apr 17, 2013)

Patriot said:


> The information is out there so the other members can decide which position is most reasonable, logical or likely.


I apologize if my post did touch you. Frankly speaking, I didnt quite follow who initially brought this up. I just read that this thread was coming to a discussion about the release date.

Your response is duly noted.
Just to get this straight:
1. The post was never meant for you at the first place. I apologize if you have that feeling.
2. As mentioned by several members, you are a contributor to this community. Nonetheless, Nitecore...as well as our company as their distributor benefits from members like yourself. So, your contributions are highly appriciated.
3. I never said that the rumour (or whatever you call it) was false. In fact, everything you mentioned was quite accurate (The April, delay May...etc..etc). We did get the same confirmation way before there was a 'rumour' floating around this thread.
4. We sell lights long enough to know that 'delaying over delaying' might gain the perfect moment. There is a conflict of interest between a community like CPF and marketing politics. Since Jetbeam has seperated from Nitecore, they have found a way to release lights after lights in a very short time. We, as distributor, has problem trying to keep up with their releases. While this is good for customers, this is bad for us where you have a lot of TM11 in warehouse yet TM15 was already released.
'one in a month' is not beneficial for stockists.

I dont mean to bring this thread away as it was even supposed to. Again, I apologize if the post was in fact did that.
You are also correct that the discussion, even rumours of SRT series was in fact fun and still in line of this thread.
I still come back to this thread to see all of these discussions floating around.


----------



## sinnyc (Apr 17, 2013)

lautamas said:


> 3. Due to the facts above, I am not sure how you can accuse of Nitecore, on purpose, delaying the products over and over again.



I don't think anyone accused Nitecore of doing this; there was merely speculation on the part of one member in regards to a private email he received.




lautamas said:


> Back to your rumour:
> Since we carry a lot of EA8 stock..they would have told us about the strategy (again...if there is one) that SRT series is being held back in order to gain momentum for EA8....as claimed by some of you in this thread.



It does seem as though you acknowledge that such practices exist here...




lautamas said:


> 4. _*We sell lights long enough to know that 'delaying over delaying' might gain the perfect moment.*_ There is a conflict of interest between a community like CPF and marketing politics. Since Jetbeam has seperated from Nitecore, they have found a way to release lights after lights in a very short time. We, as distributor, has problem trying to keep up with their releases. While this is good for customers, this is bad for us where you have a lot of TM11 in warehouse yet TM15 was already released.
> 'one in a month' is not beneficial for stockists.



...and basically confirm it here. (Emphasis in quote is mine)

Unless I'm missing something, you seem to be upset that someone put forth the possibility that Nitecore might purposely delay the release of a product so as not to cut into sales of their existing product lines and/or harm their supply chain partners even though you yourself freely acknowledge that such things happen.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking at the SRT pictures I noticed that the SRT7 doesn't have crenulated bezel while the other lights do. The tailcap of the SRT3 also looks very different compared to the other lights in the series.
I wonder if these differences are purely cosmetical or if there is a logic behind them.


----------



## lautamas (Apr 18, 2013)

A little from my side:

SRT7 and SRT6 will be launched onto the market in the first week of May
In the end of May we will have SRT5 and SRT3 released.

We are the genuine “father of magnet ring technology”! What’s more, SRT7, SRT5 and SRT3 are all newly added “Color Output” function, so as to make them to be professional law enforcement flashlights.

SRT7 – Revenger , Designed in 40mm big head style, as well as high output and long throw. Adopted the Generation III magnet ring technology and built-in RGB 3 color outputs, integrating law enforcement warning Signal, strobe, and beacon functions, it is the unique product in the market which is especially suitable for professional users like the military, law enforcement, hunters and flashaholics as well.

SRT6 – Night Officer, without “Color Output” function, yet also adopted the Generation III magnet ring technology. Very smoothly in switching modes and strobe, beacon and SOS functions. Compared to SRT7, it has lower pricing, which is very good for police stations, military group purchase and sales in retail shops.

SRT5 – Detective. 1*18650 flashlight design in a tiny size. Integrating high output and tiny size, using Generation III magnet ring technology, with Red & Bule Color Output function plus law enforcement warning signal, strobe, beacon and SOS, it is specially designed for the plain-clothes men, an exceptional straight very easy to carry(EDC）.

SRT3 – Defender. This is a very good self-defense little flashlight which can be compatible with CR123A and AA battery. It adopts the Generation III magnet ring technology, and equips “Red & Bule Color Output" functions as well as law enforcement warning signal, strobe, beacon and SOS functions.

SRT7 $110.0- $132
SRT6 $94.95- $114
SRT5 $89.95- $105
SRT3 $89.95 - $108.00


----------



## kj2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great! 
So the SRT7 and SRT3 (and SRT5 probably too ) will go higher on my to-buy list


----------



## Aperture (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for that info, very helpful. 

I have one additional question, will the SRT series also have the built in voltmeter?


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 18, 2013)

lautamas said:


> A little from my side:
> 
> SRT7 and SRT6 will be launched onto the market in the first week of May
> In the end of May we will have SRT5 and SRT3 released.
> ...



thank you for the information. With releases like these, I see why people often put another flashlight up for sale. 

I have my eye on the SRT5 as an EDC and the Nitecore 25mm filter is very nice. Yet, I am likely going to buy the SRT 7. I don't know exactly why, and I will have to sell something for it. Perhaps I will move the P25. 

If anyone has any good excuses to justify these purchases for one who does not have a job that warrants a flashlight, please post and I will upload them to my conscience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 18, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> If anyone has any good excuses to justify these purchases for one who does not have a job that warrants a flashlight, please post and I will upload them to my conscience. Thanks in advance.


Because you collect them


----------



## shelm (Apr 18, 2013)

Will the SRT4 be released too in future or am i missing something?


----------



## NorthernStar (Apr 18, 2013)

lautamas said:


> A little from my side:
> 
> SRT7 and SRT6 will be launched onto the market in the first week of May
> In the end of May we will have SRT5 and SRT3 released.
> ...



Thank you for this info! Still i find the SRT7 the most interesting in the SRT series and this is the one i am most likely to buy.



shelm said:


> Will the SRT4 be released too in future or am i missing something?



From what i have seen,there is no flashlight named SRT4 in the SRT series.:thinking: The series has the numbers 3,5,6 and 7. However, maybe Nitecore will add a SRT4 flashlight to the series in the future.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/NitecoreSingapore?fref=ts

They are letting us know that they are all being priced more than their other flashlights. 

It won't matter: first week of May is coming.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*

With the coloured led's closer to the end of the reflector than at the base of it, I bet the coloured light will be all floody and not throwy at all. Anyone think this will be the case?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT-series*


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 20, 2013)

lautamas said:


> A little from my side:
> 
> SRT7 and SRT6 will be launched onto the market in the first week of May
> In the end of May we will have SRT5 and SRT3 released.
> ...



Are you taking pre orders?


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 20, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Are you taking pre orders?





lautamas said:


> [...]
> We are currently a distributor (not retailer, not dealer....) for one of Asia Pacific country. [....]


A lot of flashlight distributors also work as retailers but judging from one of their previous messages it seems they are only a distributor so they probably don't take pre-orders.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 20, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> A lot of flashlight distributors also work as retailers but judging from one of their previous messages it seems they are only a distributor so they probably don't take pre-orders.



Thanks; I thought with price listings that he would take orders...


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 24, 2013)

When will the Nitecore dealers start taking pre-orders for this series?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 24, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> When will the Nitecore dealers start taking pre-orders for this series?



you could ask the Nitecore dealers :thinking:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Apr 24, 2013)

kj2 said:


> you could ask the Nitecore dealers :thinking:



You have some you recommend?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 25, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> You have some you recommend?



Chinese/USA dealers/sellers normally have the light as first. So I would say; the better known China / USA dealers.


----------



## NorthernStar (Apr 30, 2013)

Well,if May 1 is realy is the release date,we are closing in!  Still the SRT series are not yet listed at Nitecores website. If the SRT series is released May 1,then we will hopefully se the series added soon at Nitecores website.


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 1, 2013)

Is it May yet? 


My dilemma: go for the SRT 7 while waiting for the SRT 5, or attempt to act like a grown up with patience and wait until they release the smaller EDC SRT5?

hmmm


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 1, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> My dilemma: go for the SRT 7 while waiting for the SRT 5, or attempt to act like a grown up with patience and wait until they release the smaller EDC SRT5?


I think you should take the path of a true flashaholic, and buy both! :devil:


----------



## NorthernStar (May 1, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> Is it May yet?
> 
> 
> My dilemma: go for the SRT 7 while waiting for the SRT 5, or attempt to act like a grown up with patience and wait until they release the smaller EDC SRT5?
> ...



Yes,it is May now! 

If any delays not appears,then Nitecore should add the SRT series to their website within the next coming days. That´s at least what i hope will happen.

Regarding your dilemma,i find my self in the same seat! The SRT7 is on the top of my want-to-have list,but i wan´t to have the SRT3 and the SRT5 as well. Let´s see which ones of them Nitecore will release first...


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2013)

According to a couple of dealers, the SRT-6 and SRT-7 in particular didn't release for shipping today. One dealer is trying to contact them to order but it's night time there now and no one is replying. If nothing else, I'm just trying to get a shipping date so that we can know when to expect them in the states. I find it interestingly odd that a flashlight release date is so ambiguous that even some dealers don't know what to expect. 

This was the last message to dealers, on the 22nd, that I'm aware of.

*Waiting for about half year and finally our **SRT** (**Smart Ring Tactical**) Series will be released at the beginning of May! First should be our** SRT7 & SRT6**.*

The SRT series, or I should say SRT-7 has been ready to ship for some time now but was delayed due to marketing strategy. The fact is there are many logistical steps and unforeseen events that sometimes prevent manufacturers from releasing on an exact date. When the light has been ready to ship, you'd think Nitecore would take advantage of the pre-planning and initiate a publicizing "count down" of sorts. In some ways, eastern marketing ideas and strategies still seem very limited or handicapped.

I would imagine that we're within a couple of days of hearing something though....


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 1, 2013)

Patriot said:


> According to a couple of dealers, the SRT-6 and SRT-7 in particular didn't release for shipping today. One dealer is trying to contact them to order but it's night time there now and no one is replying. If nothing else, I'm just trying to get a shipping date so that we can know when to expect them in the states. I find it interestingly odd that a flashlight release date is so ambiguous that even some dealers don't know what to expect.
> 
> This was the last message to dealers, on the 22nd, that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, Patriot.

I admit that my enthusiasm has gone down, somewhat, due to the deliberate delay. I think that "excitement fatigue" has set in a bit from waiting for months and they may even lose sales from this game.


----------



## kj2 (May 1, 2013)

Going to summer now, so days will be longer and I'll be needing my lights not that often. Bought a Eagletac GX25A3 today and that will be my last light for now. I wait until autumn before I buy a new light again.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 1, 2013)

Patriot said:


> According to a couple of dealers, the SRT-6 and SRT-7 in particular didn't release for shipping today.


Today was a public holiday in China and most likely they worked last Saturday and Sunday but closed last Monday and Tuesday. I'd give them till the end of this week to start shipping.


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2013)

illuminationsupply expect the SRT7 second week of May.


----------



## Patriot (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update! If the packaging is correct, it looks like it topped out at 960 ANSI lumens rather than the "updated" 1000L. 23K+ cd makes it a very capable thrower as well. I guess I'll hang in there for a couple more weeks then.


----------



## kj2 (May 2, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Thanks for the update! If the packaging is correct, it looks like it topped out at 960 ANSI lumens rather than the "updated" 1000L. 23K+ cd makes it a very capable thrower as well. I guess I'll hang in there for a couple more weeks then.



If, as the pic shows, this are the final specs it would be a good competitor of the Olight M22. I do like that 0.1lumen "mode"


----------



## NorthernStar (May 3, 2013)

Patriot,thank´s for the info regarding the release of the SRT7 ,and for revealing Nitecores naughty market strategy:whoopin: of deliberately delaying the release!

kj2,big thank´s for the picture and the tip of the flashlight dealer! :thumbsup:

I can´t read the small text on the picture regarding the SRT7 burntime on turbomode. One says 1h 45min and the other says 1h 15 min. Can someone please further explain the difference in burntime at turbomode? Is it because it is measured with different types of batteries?:thinking:


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Patriot,thank´s for the info regarding the release of the SRT7 ,and for revealing Nitecores naughty market strategy:whoopin: of deliberately delaying the release!
> 
> kj2,big thank´s for the picture and the tip of the flashlight dealer! :thumbsup:
> 
> I can´t read the small text on the picture regarding the SRT7 burntime on turbomode. One says 1h 45min and the other says 1h 15 min. Can someone please further explain the difference in burntime at turbomode? Is it because it is measured with different types of batteries?:thinking:


Difference between cr123 and 18650


----------



## NorthernStar (May 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Difference between cr123 and 18650



Thank you for explaining!  I suspected that this was the case. 

This leads to a follow question,but since no one has tested the SRT7 in person,i can´t expect anyone to give a direct answer to this. Does the runtime of 1h 45 min means that it can be run at 960 lumens for the whole time,or can one expect a stepdown in effect to prevent overheating within a 5-10 minutes period? How far will it drop in effect then?

For example the Olight M22 Warrior steps down from 950 lumens to 600 lumens in effect after about 10 minutes when ran at turbomode.


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Thank you for explaining!  I suspected that this was the case.
> 
> This leads to a follow question,but since no one has tested the SRT7 in person,i can´t expect anyone to give a direct answer to this. Does the runtime of 1h 45 min means that it can be run at 960 lumens for the whole time,or can one expect a stepdown in effect to prevent overheating within a 5-10 minutes period? How far will it drop in effect then?
> 
> For example the Olight M22 Warrior steps down from 950 lumens to 600 lumens in effect after about 10 minutes when ran at turbomode.


It probably will have step-down because of the heat. SRT7 doesn't really have any cooling-fins.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> It probably will have step-down because of the heat. SRT7 doesn't really have any cooling-fins.



You are probably right. Olight M22 Warrior has a large surface of heat sink,yet it steps down in effect so one can expect the SRT7 to do the same. It will probably stepdown to about 600 lumens after some time running it at turbomode,but that is fine with me.


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 3, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> You are probably right. Olight M22 Warrior has a large surface of heat sink,yet it steps down in effect so one can expect the SRT7 to do the same. It will probably stepdown to about 600 lumens after some time running it at turbomode,but that is fine with me.



The videos demonstrating the SRT's don't show much, other than the color changes. My guess is that it will have the step down, too.


----------



## cancow (May 4, 2013)

Probably delayed because they have the new p25 to sell. IMO, who would buy the p25 over a srt7? 



SeamusORiley said:


> Thanks for the update, Patriot.
> 
> I admit that my enthusiasm has gone down, somewhat, due to the deliberate delay. I think that "excitement fatigue" has set in a bit from waiting for months and they may even lose sales from this game.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 5, 2013)

They will have a stepdown for sure - Nitecore put a stepdown even on the the MT2C even though lights with similar brightness and size don't have it.


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 5, 2013)

cancow said:


> Probably delayed because they have the new p25 to sell. IMO, who would buy the p25 over a srt7?



I agree. Why buy the P25, along with the various color diffuser caps, for additional money, versus the SRT7?

I may hold off until they release the SRT 5. 

I also like to be able to read reviews before the purchase, if I can be patient.


----------



## kj2 (May 6, 2013)

http://www.nitecore.com/productList.aspx?cid=148

SRT7 comes with:


SRT7 with stainless steel pocket clip 
Adjustable wrist lanyard 
Spare O-rings 
Spare tail-cap switch cover 
3-way holster 
Instruction sheet 


Length158mmHead Diameter40mmTail Diameter25.4mmWeight173g (without battery)


LEDCREE XM-L (XM-L2 T6)ReflectorPrecision aluminumLensToughened ultra-clear mineral glassMaterialT6061 T6 aircraft aluminum alloyFinishHA III Military Grade Hard AnodizingSwitchTailcap with selector ring


----------



## Beckler (May 6, 2013)

Finally!  Looks v. nice. But seems to be no info about:
-How the battery level LED works. The only mention is that it blinks for low batt. If that's it, what's "multi-function" about that? [Edit: it's in the manual. It blinks to indicate standby and as locator]
-No mention of more than 1 level for the color LED's. That's too bad if the case.
-The manual says Turbo is only for 3 min before stepping down to high.  What is high exactly though?
-Time to update this thread or start a new one with an actual title!? 'srt'? WTH?


----------



## kj2 (May 6, 2013)

I really hope that tactical-ring(grip ring/anti-roll) is made of metal and not plastic. Otherwise it could be the Klarus XT11 problem all over again.


----------



## Aperture (May 6, 2013)

The SRT7 product page is online:
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=83


----------



## NorthernStar (May 6, 2013)

Beckler said:


> Finally!  Looks v. nice. But seems to be no info about:
> -How the battery level LED works. The only mention is that it blinks for low batt. If that's it, what's "multi-function" about that? [Edit: it's in the manual. It blinks to indicate standby and as locator]
> -No mention of more than 1 level for the color LED's. That's too bad if the case.
> -The manual says Turbo is only for 3 min before stepping down to high.  What is high exactly though?
> -Time to update this thread or start a new one with an actual title!? 'srt'? WTH?



I don´t think there is more than 1 level for the color LED´s. Regarding the stepdown from turbo to high,that is a good question how much that is. I guess that the high effect is around 600 lumens, but think that Nitecore should be more precise regarding this and add that info to their website.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 6, 2013)

What's the difference between the SRT6 and the SRT7? The two lights look very similar except for the bezel diameter which is 34 and 40 mm respectively. They both have XM-Ls so I wonder why market two lights nearly identical.


----------



## kj2 (May 6, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> What's the difference between the SRT6 and the SRT7? The two lights look very similar except for the bezel diameter which is 34 and 40 mm respectively. They both have XM-Ls so I wonder why market two lights nearly identical.



what I read in post #104 is that the SRT6 is without the color-leds.


----------



## jerelect (May 6, 2013)

I think the SRT 7 will have the colored Leds and the SRT 6 will not.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 6, 2013)

Thank KJ2. It seems an overkill to manufacture and market 2 nearly identical lights just to have one model colored LEDs and one without, especially considering there is roughly a 10-euro price difference between the two. Maybe it´s just me who doesn't get it.
Let´s see when the first reviews come out.


----------



## surgicalshot (May 6, 2013)

Any idea on a price? Just came across this light when checking the website because I was bored and I love flash lights and now I must have...no need one of these... I will come up with reasons why later.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 6, 2013)

The prices I have seen so far are
SRT3: €80
SRT5: €100
SRT6: €110
SRT7: €110


----------



## Patriot (May 6, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Thank KJ2. It seems an overkill to manufacture and market 2 nearly identical lights just to have one model colored LEDs and one without, especially considering there is roughly a 10-euro price difference between the two. Maybe it´s just me who doesn't get it.
> Let´s see when the first reviews come out.



I think the SRT6 size will be on par with many 18650 lights out there. The SRT7 just takes it to the next level with size and features. A lot of people won't carry a 40mm bezel light.

"My people" tell me I should have one or both of these in hand a week from tomorrow. I hope the week goes fast! :laughing:


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 7, 2013)

its on ebay now.


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

Patriot said:


> "My people" tell me I should have one or both of these in hand a week from tomorrow. I hope the week goes fast! :laughing:


I do too


----------



## peterscm (May 7, 2013)

From the SRT7 user manual, page 2:

NB: 
1. For user safety and to prevent overheating / failure, the SRT7 will 
automatically switch to high mode after three minutes of use in Turbo 
mode. Slowly rotate the Smart Selector Ring or press the tail switch 
again to reactivate turbo mode when needed. 
2. When the SRT7 is switched on standby mode, it will consume small 
amounts of power to maintain the settings in the MCU (micro control 
unit) but appear to be turned off. The power indicator on the light head 
will blink once every two seconds to indicate the SRT7 is in standby 
mode and to act as a locator.


----------



## rejsr (May 7, 2013)

Received an email from Calvin Shih of Illumination Supply today:

"To Whom it May Concern:

You are receiving this email because you have placed a pre-order fro the Nitecore SRT7. It has recently come to our attention from Nitecore that the SRT7 will come in two colors: Military Grey and Law Enforcement Black. Military Grey is set to arrive a week after Law Enforcement Black. Black is estimated to arrive at the end of this week. Please indicate which color you wish to receive in your order by replying to this email."

I went for the black.


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

rejsr said:


> Received an email from Calvin Shih of Illumination Supply today:
> 
> "To Whom it May Concern:
> 
> ...



Please post some pics when you recieve yours


----------



## NorthernStar (May 8, 2013)

rejsr and Patriot:

i look forward to see pics and read your first impressions when you receive your lights!


----------



## Patriot (May 9, 2013)

rejsr said:


> Received an email from Calvin Shih of Illumination Supply today:
> 
> "To Whom it May Concern:
> 
> ...



I got the same choice from my supplier. Take black when it comes out or wait a week or two for the military gray. I want to get the light in hand so I took black.


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 11, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I got the same choice from my supplier. Take black when it comes out or wait a week or two for the military gray. I want to get the light in hand so I took black.




Patriot,

if you were to venture a guess, how is the buzz/pre-order for the SRT going?

My own guess is that it appears muted.


----------



## cancow (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, I am surprised their is not 50 pages about this light already. The TM26 is all the rage , but I cannot figure out why since it is a $300+ light. The SRT series looks to be the biggest breakthrough light of the decade IMO. 



SeamusORiley said:


> Patriot,
> 
> if you were to venture a guess, how is the buzz/pre-order for the SRT going?
> 
> My own guess is that it appears muted.


----------



## kj2 (May 13, 2013)

cancow said:


> Yeah, I am surprised their is not 50 pages about this light already. The TM26 is all the rage , but I cannot figure out why since it is a $300+ light. The SRT series looks to be the biggest breakthrough light of the decade IMO.



When people are getting them in their hands, the thread will start running


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2013)

I have mine in hand. I'll try to get some pictures up at lunch time.

The switch is smooth and positive. Throw is impressive!


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Labrador72 (May 13, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the picutre!


----------



## JetskiMark (May 13, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I have mine in hand. I'll try to get some pictures up at lunch time.
> 
> The switch is smooth and positive. Throw is impressive!



I'm glad to hear that your initial impression is positive. I am looking forward to your comprehensive evaluation of this light.

I hope that it gets deeply discounted in the near future like the TM26 did.

The decision now is; black or gray?


----------



## Patriot (May 13, 2013)

I'll have a review video up within 24 hours.

I haven't found any negative issues with it yet. The selector ring is very precise with positive click stops. The variably level, travel gap is really smooth and linear. 

Stand by mode is tail switch depressed and selector ring set between the start of the low variable and red led detents. The small LED on the head blinks every two seconds at that setting. Tail switch has a great feel with no sponginess.

This light rocks in the throw department. It's a bit better than the EA4, mostly due to the XM-L2. 

The reflector seems to be flawless.

I'll be out making some video tonight and dropping it in the swimming pool for a while!:huh:oo::sweat:


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2013)




----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2013)

Light is bezel up in that holster. I don't like that holster :thumbsdow


----------



## NorthernStar (May 14, 2013)

The SRT7 looks great!

I am eager to see the review video of it. Among all other things i am interested in how much the light will stepdown in effect when it drops from turbo to high mode.


----------



## csshih (May 14, 2013)

Calvin did a quick video of the SRT7 

Craig


----------



## cancow (May 14, 2013)

When does the AA version come out? Is nitcore made in Germany? Everything is in german about new products.


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2013)

cancow said:


> When does the AA version come out? Is nitcore made in Germany? Everything is in german about new products.



In Germany?? no no, made in China.


----------



## Overclocker (May 14, 2013)

the colored LEDs seem to be extremely weak, too weak to be useful...

you're probably better off getting a G25C2 w/ the swing-away diffuser/color filter attachment

but this one seems to be the perfect mall-ninja flashlight


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2013)

No, they are made in China. It's just these products were first shown at a trade fair in Germany so the first videos showing these lights happened to be in German.


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> the colored LEDs seem to be extremely weak, too weak to be useful...



For up-close work they will be fine  you can't shine 30meters with them


----------



## Overclocker (May 14, 2013)

kj2 said:


> For up-close work they will be fine  you can't shine 30meters with them



what kind of close-up work would require a very weak RGB? sorry but i'm trying to rationalize this new model...

perhaps a green laser and some UV leds would be more useful. perhaps in the future nitecore SAK line


----------



## csshih (May 14, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> what kind of close-up work would require a very weak RGB? sorry but i'm trying to rationalize this new model...



It might not look very bright, but we've got around 10k lumens lighting up to room for the video. (we're using a 20" light bar).
That's making the color LEDs look dimmer than usual.
when used in the dark it's much more useful. We'll have to work on a nighttime video sometime.

Craig


----------



## cancow (May 14, 2013)

Sorry, but who the heck is going to carry a bunch of diffusers with their flashlight. Just more landfill items that sound cool to have but are impractical in the real world. 


Overclocker said:


> the colored LEDs seem to be extremely weak, too weak to be useful...
> 
> you're probably better off getting a G25C2 w/ the swing-away diffuser/color filter attachment
> 
> but this one seems to be the perfect mall-ninja flashlight


----------



## Beckler (May 14, 2013)

A nice light which I'll probably get. Does its overall concept make sense though? For most people the colored LED's are going to be useless, especially the flashing police mode. If that's actually intended for police, then I'm not sure they would choose this type of control ring light anyway. The problem is once turned on, it becomes 'fragile' in that you now have to worry about accidentally turning the ring. It needs to be recessed to help prevent this, rather than protruding as it does. Turning a recessed ring with your fingers will be about as easy as a protruding one. Anyway none of this is very well thought out IMO. But I've yet to see a flashlight user interface and ergonomics that is. Instead of useless flashing and strobing and christmas tree modes that are always instantly accessible, how about designing actual useful and intelligent features and UI?


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 14, 2013)

Thank you, Craig and Patriot. I'm on the fence with the SRT 7, and am waiting for the SRT5, but am weakening...

Craig, do you have a date to expect SRT 5 (25mm) to arrive?


----------



## Overclocker (May 14, 2013)

cancow said:


> Sorry, but who the heck is going to carry a bunch of diffusers with their flashlight. Just more landfill items that sound cool to have but are impractical in the real world.



oh you probably haven't used a G25C2 with the flip diffuser  a lot more useful than you think


----------



## cancow (May 14, 2013)

Useful maybe, but have a hard enough time finding just a flashlight. 




Overclocker said:


> oh you probably haven't used a G25C2 with the flip diffuser  a lot more useful than you think


----------



## turkeylord (May 14, 2013)

Is the tailcap switch a simple on/off for the light? I would prefer it to be a shortcut to high...


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2013)

turkeylord said:


> Is the tailcap switch a simple on/off for the light? I would prefer it to be a shortcut to high...


According to the instructions it seems to be operating only On/Off and momentary.


----------



## turkeylord (May 14, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> According to the instructions it seems to be operating only On/Off and momentary.


Bummer, but thank you for the answer.


----------



## turkeylord (May 14, 2013)

Gah, double post.

Well, I might as well use it... I really like the concept of the SRT, but I would change it a bit for an EDC light. I would like to see the whole head rotate in a similar detented mode/continuously variable UI scheme & have the tail be a shortcut to high from off or any mode. I think this could be accomplished using the cell itself as a piston and have some sort of sensor built into the positive contact. Maybe a piezo load cell thing, or plunger potentiometer or hall effect sensor, I'm sure you could do something without needing to do an electronic tail switch.


----------



## f22shift (May 14, 2013)

i might have to get one. i would love if i could replace the leds to ones i like but there is still some use.
i'm just not sure if I would use it often. it's not edc size.
i think the ui is thought out in placement. i would probably use the red mostly and then into the normal output. it's all in the middle.

maybe the police strobe is okay in other countries? i don't know. fun to have i think. or the light is directly marketing towards LEOs

the led on the side of the head is for locating? or battery level? i must of missed that info in this thread. 
edit: says low battery indicator. does it light when only low? or pulses a sequence depending on the battery level. and is it all the time?


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2013)

Nitecore on Facebook; "there's a lot of questions surround the multicolor LEDs. They are meant for close range use only. 

At pitch black the colored beams will only reach at best 10 meters. They don't produce a smooth hotspot but it comes out as a rough colored pattern. Once again, really only useful for close range or direct signaling from a distance."


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Nitecore on Facebook; "there's a lot of questions surround the multicolor LEDs. They are meant for close range use only.




I'm a lit bit surprised that anyone would think they were for long range....or anything other than short range. Sometimes others' expectations baffle me.

Something else on another note that's interesting. My SRT7 has no step down from high after 3, 5, 10, or even 15 minutes. I managed to squeeze my results into my review video but it won't be up for a couple of hours.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 15, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Something else on another note that's interesting. My SRT7 has no step down from high after 3, 5, 10, or even 15 minutes. I managed to squeeze my results into my review video but it won't be up for a couple of hours.



Patriot,when you are saying that SRT7 does not have any step down, do you mean that you are running it on turbo and it does not stepdown,or are you meaning that you are running it on high and then it does not step down? According to the manual the SRT7 steps down from turbo to high after 3 minutes of use.


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> According to the manual the SRT7 steps down from turbo to high after 3 minutes of use.


But nowhere it says how much high is :shrug:


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2013)

There is no "turbo mode" on these SRT's. The output of the main white light is controlled solely by the smart ring which adjusts from low to high 960 lumens (maximum). There is no separate UI for a higher than high or a turbo mode.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 15, 2013)

Amazing!:duh2:

Excellent review! By judging from Patriots review the SRT-7 appears not to have any step down in effect at all! Not at least within 15 minutes marginal. I hope that every samples of the SRT-7 are made like this. If it´s capable of delivering the advertised 960 lumens without any step down,then i am definitely going to buy this light. I wonder why Nitecore writes that it has a turbo mode and that it steps down in effect when in reality there is no turbo mode (only high mode) and it does not step down?

Btw great outdoor beamshots! I like the beam of the SRT-7.


----------



## wedlpine (May 15, 2013)

kj2 said:


>



Just a short review of 1 hour.


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> Just a short review of 1 hour.



Thank god for the fast forward slider right!


----------



## thedoc007 (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, it is pretty damn long. But, tons of good info, comparisons, and thoughts to help us decide. Highly technical reviews are useful, and there are a few guys here on CPF who set the standard, but for real-world opinions and testing, haven't found any reviews that can match yours. Keep 'em coming! 

Also, a plug for Predator EDC, from someone who isn't being given free samples...I can verify that their customer service really is first rate. Fast shipping, if you have any questions you can contact them easily, and they are knowledgeable about the products they sell. The single best deal I ever got on a light I got from them.

I already own a P25, and I'm still going to get the SRT7. Just can't resist...now I can either sell my P25 or torture it to death. I'm REALLY impressed with Nitecore's offerings, and they seem to keep getting better.


----------



## Patriot (May 15, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> for real-world opinions and testing, haven't found any reviews that can match yours. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> now I can either sell my P25 or torture it to death.





I appreciate that Doc, thanks man! 

I would love to see a P25 torture test....lol.


----------



## f22shift (May 16, 2013)

kj2 said:


>



awesome review. kick up your feet and watch with popcorn haha.

i'm really liking this light.


----------



## Jelle-S (May 16, 2013)

Im waiting for my SRT7 to arrive at the moment, cant wait to do some testing. And I was hoping on a 960 lumen RGB flashlight, because I want/need a powerfull RGB light for my light-painting photography, but too bad...


Nice review *Patriot*!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 16, 2013)

I'm kind of interested in the srt3 or 5 now.


----------



## Aperture (May 17, 2013)

So the indicator light is only a low battery alert and locater beacon, not a voltmeter like the EC25, P25, EA4, etc, etc.

That's a shame as I was looking for a small 18650 backup light with voltmeter to manage the charging cycles of my 16 batteries when on a off the grid canoeing trip, the SRT5 looked like the ticket with some cool color lights as a bonus, guess I have to buy the EC2 now....


----------



## kj2 (May 17, 2013)

Aperture said:


> So the indicator light is only a low battery alert and location beacon, not a voltmeter like the EC25, P25, EA4, etc, etc.
> 
> That's a shame as I was looking for a small 18650 backup light with voltmeter to manage the charging cycles of my 16 batteries when on a off the grid canoeing trip, the SRT5 looked like the ticket with some cool color lights as a bonus, guess I have to buy the EC2 now....


Or the EC25


----------



## Aperture (May 17, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Or the EC25


Already have that one but it's way too big for a small backup light, it's even bigger than my Sure 6P and P2X lights which are my two primary lights.

I do prefer the volt meter in the EC25 (meters when switched on) over the one in the rest of EC series (meters when switched off) though but it's simply too big for its intended role.


----------



## Beckler (May 17, 2013)

If it's not stepping down after 3 min., or ever, then maybe it's not even starting at 960 Lm. Need to confirm that first, somehow.


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2013)

Aperture said:


> That's a shame as I was looking for a small 18650 backup light with voltmeter to manage the charging cycles of my 16 batteries when on a off the grid canoeing trip,



Sounds like a good idea to have a voltmeter with you. Just curious what you use all of those 18650's for when you're out there.


----------



## Aperture (May 17, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Sounds like a good idea to have a voltmeter with you. Just curious what you use all of those 18650's for when you're out there.


The 18650's are the most weight efficient way to carry power into the field, I use them in my flashlight and headlight or to charge the phone, GPS, AA, AAA and DSLR batteries. I also have a powerpack that runs on 4 18650's which can drive my Nikon D800E at 9-12V with a battery adapter, this is handy for really long exposures that would normally make the camera last only 50 shots or so.

Charging a Nikon DSLR battery (which can also be used to charge the 18650 if needed):






Or drive the Nikon camera directly at 9-12V:


----------



## NorthernStar (May 17, 2013)

Beckler said:


> If it's not stepping down after 3 min., or ever, then maybe it's not even starting at 960 Lm. Need to confirm that first, somehow.



I´ve thought about this to.:thinking: It´s strange that the light did not step down since the manual says that it will step down from turbo to high after three minutes to prevent overheating.Having seen Patriots video review it is clear that the light did not step down even after 15 minutes runtime at highest level.

I don´t know of any other light in similar size of the SRT-7 that also has a XM-L2 diod that is capable of delivering such high effect as 960 lumens without stepping down in effect. For example the Olight M22 Warrior that also has a XM-L2 diod and a larger surface of heat sink on its head steps down from 950 lumens to 600 lumens within 10 minutes to prevent overheating.

It is either a breakthrough that the SRT-7 realy is capable of delivering 960 lumens without stepping down in effect or the light never had such high output as advertised. I wish that someone could measure the output of the SRT-7 to confirm the effect and then do a test running it at highest mode over a long time to see if it steps down.


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2013)

My thoughts are that it's an ANSI rated light and it reads about 10% higher on the light meter then the EA4. I suspect that the output isn't the issue.

Worst case scenario, I'll test a second one.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 17, 2013)

The P25 holds turbo for 20 minutes, and the SRT7 has an upgraded and more efficient LED, meaning that more of the energy expended is being put out as light, rather than being wasted as heat. I'm don't know why you would call it a breakthrough. Just an incremental improvement over existing technology...doesn't mean it isn't an awesome light (I think it is), but I just don't see it is revolutionary.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 17, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> The P25 holds turbo for 20 minutes, and the SRT7 has an upgraded and more efficient LED, meaning that more of the energy expended is being put out as light, rather than being wasted as heat. I'm don't know why you would call it a breakthrough. Just an incremental improvement over existing technology...doesn't mean it isn't an awesome light (I think it is), but I just don't see it is revolutionary.



It´s not revolutionary but it is unusual that a light in this size is capable of delivering such high effect as 960 lumens without stepping down after a few minutes and it is really an improvment. When i say breakhtrough is because that i can´t think of any other flashlight in the same size and same diod capable of duplicating the performance of the SRT-7. I hope that the SRT-7 will prove that the technology now has come so far that flashlights in this size with XM-L2 diods is really capable of deliver this high effect in lumens and can handle the heat that often is an issue.


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> It´s not revolutionary but it is unusual that a light in this size is capable of delivering such high effect as 960 lumens without stepping down after a few minutes and it is really an improvment. When i say breakhtrough is because that i can´t think of any other flashlight in the same size and same diod capable of duplicating the performance of the SRT-7.



+1

I agree that the output or step down isn't revolutionary, although in my video, I call it both evolutionary and revolutionary because it packs so many cutting edge or new features and packs them into one platform. It is unusual though that a light this size is running at max output for more than 15 minutes. No other light that I can think of in the single 18650 class is doing this continuously. 

I've got the light running right now looking for a step down of more than 2% (that which occurred in my video) somewhere in it's run cycle.


----------



## Overclocker (May 17, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> It´s not revolutionary but it is unusual that a light in this size is capable of delivering such high effect as 960 lumens without stepping down after a few minutes and it is really an improvment. When i say breakhtrough is because that i can´t think of any other flashlight in the same size and same diod capable of duplicating the performance of the SRT-7. I hope that the SRT-7 will prove that the technology now has come so far that flashlights in this size with XM-L2 diods is really capable of deliver this high effect in lumens and can handle the heat that often is an issue.




first thing, this might just well be a bug. i've had flashlights that were supposed to have stepdown but didn't due to manufacturer error.

2nd, XML2 isn't some kind of magic. this XML2 flashlight puts out about the same heat as nitecore's 860-lumen models and we know for a fact that a 40mm head will get very hot without stepdown

3rd, Eagletac's G25C2 MkII has long had this configurable stepdown, either 9% or 24%. so sustained high output is old news. not to mention there are TONS of accessories for G25C2 like that flip diffuser/filter which lets you blast out red/green/blue/yellow light at levels far more useful than you could ever get with SRT7's 3 dinky little RGB leds...


----------



## NorthernStar (May 18, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> first thing, this might just well be a bug. i've had flashlights that were supposed to have stepdown but didn't due to manufacturer error.
> 
> 2nd, XML2 isn't some kind of magic. this XML2 flashlight puts out about the same heat as nitecore's 860-lumen models and we know for a fact that a 40mm head will get very hot without stepdown
> 
> 3rd, Eagletac's G25C2 MkII has long had this configurable stepdown, either 9% or 24%. so sustained high output is old news. not to mention there are TONS of accessories for G25C2 like that flip diffuser/filter which lets you blast out red/green/blue/yellow light at levels far more useful than you could ever get with SRT7's 3 dinky little RGB leds...



This might be a bug,that´s why i would like to see measure data of the SRT-7´s output when it´s at highest mode and then have it run at highest mode to see if it steps down. 

No one said the XM-L2 diod is magic, i only noticed that it is unusual for flashlights in this size(40mm head) not to step down with such high output. Before i´ve only knew of that the SRT-7 might be among very few flashlights capable of doing this,but i belive you when you say that the Eagletac G25C2 MkII also has a very slightly stepdown. Most flashlights with this output in this size has a remarkable stepdown(often about 40%) like for example the newly released Olight M22 Warrior.

This is not a SRT-7 vs Eagletac G25C2 MkII thread. Regarding the choice of flipdifusers or the built in colored LEDs it´s all a matter of own preferences which one thinks suit ones needs best.


----------



## Beckler (May 18, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> 3rd, Eagletac's G25C2 MkII has long had this configurable stepdown, either 9% or 24%. so sustained high output is old news. not to mention there are TONS of accessories for G25C2 like that flip diffuser/filter which lets you blast out red/green/blue/yellow light at levels far more useful than you could ever get with SRT7's 3 dinky little RGB leds...



The eagletac looks like a fine light & I'd have one by now, were it not for the 4 levels, approx. 7/100/500/1000. Compare that to SRT7's, i dunno, *inifinity*?  Seriously tho, the 7-100 jump especially, makes this impractical too often, IMO. Whole range of applications where 7 way to dim, 100 way too bright.


----------



## Patriot (May 18, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> first thing, this might just well be a bug. i've had flashlights that were supposed to have stepdown but didn't due to manufacturer error.
> 
> 2nd, XML2 isn't some kind of magic. this XML2 flashlight puts out about the same heat as nitecore's 860-lumen models and we know for a fact that a 40mm head will get very hot without stepdown
> 
> 3rd, Eagletac's G25C2 MkII has long had this configurable stepdown, either 9% or 24%. so sustained high output is old news. not to mention there are TONS of accessories for G25C2 like that flip diffuser/filter which lets you blast out red/green/blue/yellow light at levels far more useful than you could ever get with SRT7's 3 dinky little RGB leds...




It certainly could be a bug so we're just speaking of what we've determined thus far. I'll have access to several more in about a week and I'll simply test another one. Just for the record the SRT doesn't really have what's considered configurable stepdown either implied or demonstrated. The sustained high output showcased by my SRT7 is markedly different from 9% or 24% "sustained high output" stepdown that you're referring to in the G25C2.

Surprisingly, it didn't really get terribly hot. 119F after 14 minutes static. Of camera testing has revealed that I can't even get the SRT7 to 145F like I can several other 18650 lights. 

I vaguely recall that you generally dislike Nitecore products, while you're a fan Eagletac & Zebralight. I think the rest of us like them too and so the overall scope of discussion about the SRT7 is advanced with the notion that we're already inclined toward the SRT & except or even appreciate the low output of RGB LED's and inherent advantages of a built-in system. We don't view it as the detriment that you do. I don't know what I'd do with 1000 or even 100L of blue or red light and I'd be surprised if a single person on CPF walks around with a G25C2 in one pocket and a full compliment of filters and attachments in the other. Not to say that we couldn't find it attached to dedicated nerd's work belt. Obviously, it's advantage lies in the ability to have any mode or color instantly accessible with two fingers without the addition of an accessory kit. 

I somehow suspect that if Eagletac offered a solution for infinitely variable output or instant low lumen red beam, you'd hardly object. The fact that Nitecore coupled this smart ring to a light capable of nearly 1000L is relatively ground breaking and much faster than any competing system of holding down buttons to micro-ramp output. 

I generally don't get too wrapped up in branding (as long as it's not a Uranusfire) and focus more on the individual model's capabilities. They all have their 'flops' and technical issues and they all have their standout's. Although I own 6 zebralights and two Eagletacs and think they're wonderful, some of us have this light *in hand* and can testify to its useability, intuitiveness and practical application to our own low light activities. I've been carrying it in my back pocket for several days now and the light brings me back to the days of enjoyment with the A2 but with the benefit of color options, single throw stops to strobe and beacon, IVO from 1-960L with up to 200h runtime, and 18650 power.


----------



## SeamusORiley (May 19, 2013)

Patriot said:


> It certainly could be a bug so we're just speaking of what we've determined thus far. I'll have access to several more in about a week and I'll simply test another one. Just for the record the SRT doesn't really have what's considered configurable stepdown either implied or demonstrated. The sustained high output showcased by my SRT7 is markedly different from 9% or 24% "sustained high output" stepdown that you're referring to in the G25C2.
> 
> Surprisingly, it didn't really get terribly hot. 119F after 14 minutes static. Of camera testing has revealed that I can't even get the SRT7 to 145F like I can several other 18650 lights.
> 
> ...



You have one of the most mature, diplomatic and easy styles of writing, even when touching upon debate, that is not common today.


----------



## fireonhigh (May 19, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> You have one of the most mature, diplomatic and easy styles of writing, even when touching upon debate, that is not common today.



+1 maybe he eats organic and drinks non fluoridated water??


----------



## Overclocker (May 19, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I somehow suspect that if Eagletac offered a solution for infinitely variable output or instant low lumen red beam, you'd hardly object.




i take offense in this statement. but probably not too suprising coming from one endorsing PredatorEDC ;-)

oh i like nitecore stuff too. in fact i even wanted to EDC the EC2 until i found out the production models didn't have the advertised low mode. i thought the EA4 was great until people left them inside cars and you know what happens. TM26 just awesome on paper, but in practice it steps down way to quickly (TM30 will fix that). P25 if you could get past the funny name was the "flagship tactica light" but couldn't pre-select output before turn on, WTF???

as for SRT7 it strikes me as perhaps a bit too gimmicky but i keep an open mind. i even think it's a step in the right direction coming from the silly P25. as i said i just need to rationalize the existence of the RGB leds, weak as they are, to change what i think about them from being gimmicky to at least mildly useful. sadly no one has really demonstrated the legitimate uses for the weak RGBs. so the obvious comparison would be to the G25C2 which could pump out lots more colored light (far more useful). yes the diffuser/filter contraption adds extra bulk/complexity but hey they SRT7's RGB is nowhere near as bright so don't complain!

i'm not a nitecore hater. believe me i'm actually looking for a reason to buy this model!


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2013)

> Overclocker
> i take offense in this statement. but probably not too suprising coming from one endorsing PredatorEDC ;-)



I'm not even sure what this means or why you would be offended.. Are you trying to communicate that because PredatorEDC provides me with test lights, I therefore can't suppose that you wouldn't object if Eagletac offered a similar product to Nitecore's SRT? Sorta seems like a non sequitur to me. 
:thinking:

PredatorEDC offers at least a half dozen or more brands including, Fenix, Klarus, Olight, Nitecore, Inova, Streamlight....and surely you didn't miss this paragraph: 

_"I generally don't get too wrapped up in branding (as long as it's not a Uranusfire) and focus more on the individual model's capabilities. They all have their 'flops' and technical issues and they all have their standout's. Although I own 6 zebralights and two Eagletacs *and think they're wonderful*, some of us have this light *in hand* and can testify to its useability, intuitiveness and practical application to our own low light activities."_ 

In case it went unnoticed, I've shared my displeasure over what I would call, Nitecore's marketing nonsense, throughout this thread as well. 

With specific regards to PredatorEDC. I receive ZERO monetary compensation from them and occasionally get to keep a light. I have an agreement to mention their store name in my videos as long as they pay extra to have test lights overnight air mailed (very expensive) so that I can get them as early as possible. That typically means they're available to purchase 1-2 days before anyone else gets them! That's any brand or model that *I choose*, btw. I only review what I anticipate I will like and hopefully what CPFers will also recognize value in. The time and work that I put into my torch reviews is done simply because I enjoy this forum, the people and the hobby. 



> Overclocker
> as for SRT7 it strikes me as perhaps a bit too gimmicky but i keep an open mind. i even think it's a step in the right direction coming from the silly P25. as i said i just need to rationalize the existence of the RGB leds, weak as they are, to change what i think about them from being gimmicky to at least mildly useful. sadly no one has really demonstrated the legitimate uses for the weak RGBs. so the obvious comparison would be to the G25C2 which could pump out lots more colored light (far more useful). yes the diffuser/filter contraption adds extra bulk/complexity but hey they SRT7's RGB is nowhere near as bright so don't complain! i'm not a nitecore hater. believe me i'm actually looking for a reason to buy this model!



That's great man! I think it's neat that you're receptive to giving this light a chance! Yeah, nothing that you've said previously in this thread would have really indicated that you were "keeping an open mind" for this model, and of course, I never suggested that you were a "Nitecore hater," only that they weren't generally favored by you. Turns out that's not the case. 

As for the "rationalizing the existence" of low output, colored LED or RGB's, refer to the SF A2 Aviator, the popularity of the Aviatrix A2 mod before it went sour, the SF Kroma or even the old Inova X5's. It's widely recognized that a multitude of tasks can be accomplished with less than 10 lumens of light and it's not uncommon for the small jobs to benefit from colored LED's rather than large scale duties. I've found that the red is great for navigating around the house or yard. When I turn it off I don't notice any lost of night vision. The blue was sort of handy the other night while changing a battery in my vehicle, the white was attracting bugs so I switched over and they went away. I used the blue again tonight bringing in groceries without moths racing me to my open front door.


----------



## X5CR123A (May 20, 2013)

As a photographer I would find the low red/green output perfect for checking camera settings without affecting night vision, and the high white output useful for painting a scene with light and other creative affects. I say would, as I missed the news on this model and bought a P25 last month... 

Personally I have no use for the high powered colour output, but I am sure others have the opposite requirement.

Patriot you mentioned the old Inova X5 colours, I have a friend who's a police officer who still carries a green X5 for filling out paperwork and checking ID at night, and a UV one for some ID validation.

That has to be the next step to get a UV emitter in there somewhere as well...


----------



## JetskiMark (May 20, 2013)

Patriot said:


> <snip>
> 
> I generally don't get too wrapped up in branding (as long as it's not a Uranusfire) and focus more on the individual model's capabilities.



I completely agree. Except for the Uranusfire brand. I bought an N10 strictly for it's exclusive brand name. It got a lot of laughs at a party this past weekend. Seventeen dollars well spent.

An SRT7 would have been perfect for some disco lighting at the party. I plan on buying one if it proves to be reliable and gets deeply discounted.


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> I completely agree. Except for the Uranusfire brand. I bought an N10 strictly for it's exclusive brand name. It got a lot of laughs at a party this past weekend. Seventeen dollars well spent.



I remember! In fact, it was because of that thread and your enjoying the humor of ordering one that it came to mind. I now use that name as the standard for describing any "Fire" brand light from dee x type warehouses.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the review Patriot, was very helpful in my decision making. (2 SRT7 is making its way to my place now )

Anyone's looking to save some $$$ on SRT7? hit my inbox


----------



## LedTed (May 23, 2013)

I'd like to share a link with my pictures of the NiteCore SRT7 ...

https://picasaweb.google.com/100911105172410698860/NiteCoreSRT7?authkey=Gv1sRgCM-1s9LG-cek9QE#

I did notice a pre-flash on mine. Unlike a previous reviewer who had a "gap" in the control ring of his SRT7, I have an overlap. Wow, what a thrower this thing is.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 24, 2013)

LedTed said:


> I'd like to share a link with my pictures of the NiteCore SRT7 ...
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100911105172410698860/NiteCoreSRT7?authkey=Gv1sRgCM-1s9LG-cek9QE#
> 
> I did notice a pre-flash on mine. Unlike a previous reviewer who had a "gap" in the control ring of his SRT7, I have an overlap. Wow, what a thrower this thing is.



LedTed,
since you got a SRT-7 i´d like to ask you about it´s features. When you run the SRT-7 at the turbo mode,does it step down in effect after 3 minutes?


----------



## LedTed (May 24, 2013)

My SRT7 does not, to my eyes, step down after three minutes.
However, the indicator LED starts rapidly flashing; even with a freshly charged 18650.


----------



## Patriot (May 24, 2013)

LedTed said:


> I'd like to share a link with my pictures of the NiteCore SRT7 ...
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100911105172410698860/NiteCoreSRT7?authkey=Gv1sRgCM-1s9LG-cek9QE#
> 
> I did notice a pre-flash on mine. Unlike a previous reviewer who had a "gap" in the control ring of his SRT7, I have an overlap. Wow, what a thrower this thing is.




Thanks for the pics Ted. Nice work!

Yeah, my light has a slight dead zone / "gap" in the control ring. When you say yours has overlap, I'm trying to understand what you mean. If you get the chance would you describe what it does. I'm always curious about these different characteristics. Thanks.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (May 25, 2013)

I wonder if the lumen output of the red / blue between the srt 7, 5, and 3 will be any different? Obviously the main XM-L LED will be different between the 3, but how about the 3 tinier red/Blue leds?


----------



## LedTed (May 25, 2013)

Hey Patriot and all,

Yes, it was from your brilliant review that I remembered you having the "slight dead zone / 'gap' in the control ring" on your NiteCore SRT7.

For my SRT7, I can get the white LED to 'flicker' just past the low end of the 'variable' position; just before the 'off' detent. And, I can get 'strobe' to flicker at the other end of the variable position; just before the strobe detent - so the light has both full white brightness and strobe.

Follow the links directly below to see YouTube videos of the 'overlap'. As with the crappy pictures, I used the camera on my iPhone 5 to take the two example videos. The actual strobe was too fast for my iPhone to capture.
Flickr / Off: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDopFGX7KlA
Flickr / Strobe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ0Mo5scveo

Speaking of pictures, the night ones I took were taken from about 15 feet. The target was a white garage door.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1009111...-1s9LG-cek9QE#

I'll be visiting a cave on Sunday. I'm bringing my shiny new SRT7. I'll test it out on CR123s and see if the 'red indicator led' starts to flash quickly after three minutes; like it does on my Trustfire 2500mAhr 18650.


----------



## Patriot (May 26, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I wonder if the lumen output of the red / blue between the srt 7, 5, and 3 will be any different? Obviously the main XM-L LED will be different between the 3, but how about the 3 tinier red/Blue leds?



The output of the RBG LEDs with regards to the 6&7 will be the same. The overall output of the 3&5 will be about 1/3 that of the 6&7 since it's my understanding that they're using a single RGB led instead of three. 





LedTed said:


> Hey Patriot and all,
> 
> Yes, it was from your brilliant review that I remembered you having the "slight dead zone / 'gap' in the control ring" on your NiteCore SRT7.
> 
> ...




Got it! Thank's for taking the time to detail that out for me. I had an idea what you meant by overlap but didn't want to assume. The videos were helpful too. Thank you!  Hopefully, this overlap won't increase with time. I've seen it happen on a couple of jetbeams before.


----------



## LedTed (May 27, 2013)

NiteCore SRT7 Post Cave Trip Review (WARNING LONG)

BACKGROUND
I previously stated that, after about three minutes, “the indicator LED starts rapidly flashing; even with a freshly charged 18650.”
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356908-srt&p=4212143&viewfull=1#post4212143

Because of this odd indication, I also previously stated, “I'll test it (SRT7) out on CR123s”.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356908-srt&p=4212666&viewfull=1#post4212666

Well, it seems that I may have looked left and gone right on this one. That is, I may have inadvertently picked up and used the partially discharged 18650 I was trying to replace. See the partially quantitative but mostly anecdotal data following the caveats.

CAVEATS
I currently only have the camera on my iPhone 5 to photo document. As my Trustfire 18650s are only rated for 2500 mAhr, I did not expect follow up testing to last over one hour. Pictures of the following can be found at:
https://picasaweb.google.com/100911...veReviewOfSRT7?authkey=Gv1sRgCNWoqoyop-HrkQE#

STORY (INITIAL TEST)
While in the cave, I managed to start and stop the stopwatch on my wrist watch, within about two seconds; effectively stopping the timing I attempted to track. But, a check of my watch proved that a set new off-the-shelf 1500 mAhr Energizer lithium 123s, kept the low battery indicator of my SRT7 at bay for about forty-five minutes. For this three-quarter of an hour, I kept my flashlight on its highest setting. When I noticed the battery indicator LED rapidly flashing, I turned down the brightness. The rapid flashing desisted. When I again needed full illumination, it was available to me. And, the indicator would again start flashing quickly after a few minutes of use at this high current level. I repeated this cycle for the remaining half-hour in the cave. Other members of my group brought a ShiningBeam S-Mini and a Niteye MSC20 into the cave. The SRT7 certainly could throw the entire straight length of any tunnel. The S-Mini provided adequate general use light. But, the MSC20 afforded the best cave lighting; illuminating caverns and reaching out down tunnels. 

DATA (FOLLOW UP TEST)
Having quite easily gotten past the three minute mark using 123s, I tested my SRT7 with a fully charged Trustfire 2500 mAhr 18650; which I first verified as fully charged.
I went to the cave and used my new NiteCore SRT7.
I verified that my test 18650 battery was fully charged.
I: used an IR thermometer to verify the flashlights starting temperature of about 68° F (20° C), stared the timer on my watch, and witnessed the battery indicator on my SRT7.
I: ran the light on high for about twenty-five minutes, noticed a slowly blinking battery indicator, and found a hottest temperature of about 110° F (43° C). 
I: ran the light on high for about another fifteen minutes, noticed a still slowly blinking battery indicator, and found a hottest temperature of about 115° F (46° C).
I: continued to run the light on high for about another twenty minutes, noticed a still slowly blinking battery indicator, and found a hottest temperature of about 115° F (46° C). 
I: switch timers and continued to run the light on high for about another ten minutes, noticed a quickly blinking battery indicator, and found a hottest temperature of about 115° F (46° C).
I then removed the 18650 battery and measured the temperatures of both the bottom (cap side) and top (LED side). The bottom measured about 92° F (33° C) and top about 95° F (35° C).


----------



## Patriot (May 27, 2013)

LedTed said:


> The S-Mini provided adequate general use light. But, the MSC20 afforded the best cave lighting; illuminating caverns and reaching out down tunnels.



Sounds like the SRT7 is a bit too throwy for this application. Is that why to MSC20 seemed to work best?


Great report about the run-time and temperatures!


----------



## LedTed (May 28, 2013)

Yes, the SRT7 was (IMHO) too throwy for efficient cave use. It best illuminated the path ahead for safe footsteps. In fact the intense beam obliterated many of the shadows another light may have caused, when used to light the ground of those ahead of myself. But that same beam was too concentrated to provide ambient light in caverns.

This is where the MSC20 excelled. The combination of relatively small and short reflector fitted with a XML LED produced a wide cast suitable to illuminate caverns; while the bright hot spot was focused enough to project down tunnels.


----------



## TobyZiegler (May 28, 2013)

LedTed said:


> Yes, the SRT7 was (IMHO) too throwy for efficient cave use. It best illuminated the path ahead for safe footsteps. In fact the intense beam obliterated many of the shadows another light may have caused, when used to light the ground of those ahead of myself. But that same beam was too concentrated to provide ambient light in caverns.
> 
> This is where the MSC20 excelled. The combination of relatively small and short reflector fitted with a XML LED produced a wide cast suitable to illuminate caverns; while the bright hot spot was focused enough to project down tunnels.



Try the Diffusor filter, 40mm... it provides perfect floody light, should come in very handy in a cave to
accentuate the shadows.

But i agree, the SRT7 is generally a throwy light.


----------



## LedTed (May 28, 2013)

The intense beam from the SRT7 obliterated many shadows in the cave; as opposed to the other two flashlight in my group. I believe this was due to knife edge effect.

I would, however be interested in a diffuser for my SRT7. To that end, which "the Diffusor filter, 40mm"? Can you kindly provide a link?


----------



## __philippe (May 29, 2013)

Olight M22 diffuser and Butler Creek flip-up filter/diffuser will both fit the SRT7 40mm bezel diameter.
(The M22 is ready to use, the ButlerCreek however requires some DIY filter material cut-and-fit adaptation)

see some discussion here (posts #56 and following)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...view-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!/page2

and here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ve-Protector-that-snaps-open-amp-closed!-Pics

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## LedTed (May 29, 2013)

__philippe,

Thanks for the links.

Is there a reason your input did not include the cone type of diffuser?

As seen here:
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=83


----------



## LedTed (May 29, 2013)

I used my NiteCore SRT7 and a UV LED flashlight to take some comparison pictures.

If you are interested, follow the link directly below.
https://picasaweb.google.com/100911105172410698860/RGBUV?authkey=Gv1sRgCOOx28Hozqmz_gE


----------



## herosemblem (May 29, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> what kind of close-up work would require a very weak RGB?...



This cannot be a serious question, my friend. Seriously?
On a related note, I'm looking forward to learning more about the 5(?) and 6 version of the light. Decided the 7 is too large for me to justify, and an SRT light for me would have to replace my EDC, the pd32ue.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 30, 2013)

LedTed,
great cave test! By judging from your test data when running the SRT7 on high and measuring the heat, it is now clear that just like in Patriots test of his SRT7,the light does not step down after 3 minutes at highest mode and it does not seems to get particularly hot either. This is great!  My doubts are now gone and i now found it proven that the SRT7 really is capable of delivering 960lumens for an extended time without any stepdown in effect. 

I do think that Nitecore should change the info in the manual and all the data on their website about the SRT7 and clearly inform that the light does not have any stepdown after 3 minutes and that it does not exist any turbo mode either.


----------



## kj2 (May 30, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> LedTed,
> great cave test! By judging from your test data when running the SRT7 on high and measuring the heat, it is now clear that just like in Patriots test of his SRT7,the light does not step down after 3 minutes at highest mode and it does not seems to get particularly hot either. This is great!  My doubts are now gone and i now found it proven that the SRT7 really is capable of delivering 960lumens for an extended time without any stepdown in effect.
> 
> I do think that Nitecore should change the info in the manual and all the data on their website about the SRT7 and clearly inform that the light does not have any stepdown after 3 minutes and that it does not exist any turbo mode either.



They have. Manual now says 20 minutes.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 30, 2013)

kj2 said:


> They have. Manual now says 20 minutes.



You are right about that!







The manual is now changed and shows the extended runtime.


----------



## __philippe (May 30, 2013)

LedTed said:


> __philippe,
> 
> Thanks for the links.
> 
> ...



The white cone-shaped wand diffusers are fine, provided one doesn't object to their rather cumbersome size.

On the other hand, the red wands, known in the aircraft trade as "Marshalling Wands", will prove very handy
every time one feels the urge to stop dead in its tracks some pesky jumbo-jet taxiing off the runway....






Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## awoodby (May 30, 2013)

I was in lust for these lights, like the option for red or blue light, until I looked at the length:
mit Extender: _[bezel ø] _25,4mm x 24,3mm x 117,4mm
That's about 6.5 inches to us americans. Making the srt3 AA longer than any 18650 I own!? Bummers, apparently all those electronics take a ton of space.

--Alex


----------



## hojobones (May 30, 2013)

awoodby said:


> I was in lust for these lights, like the option for red or blue light, until I looked at the length:
> mit Extender: _[bezel ø] _25,4mm x 24,3mm x 117,4mm
> That's about 6.5 inches to us americans. Making the srt3 AA longer than any 18650 I own!? Bummers, apparently all those electronics take a ton of space.
> 
> --Alex



117 mm is actually about 4.6 inches. A bit more pocketable than 6.5


----------



## Patriot (May 30, 2013)

awoodby said:


> I looked at the length:
> mit Extender: _[bezel ø] _25,4mm x 24,3mm x 117,4mm
> That's about 6.5 inches to us americans. Making the srt3 AA longer than any 18650 I own!?




Maybe, if you add one of those SF Porcupine bezels to it!


----------



## Beckler (May 31, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> You are right about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But still, what exactly is 'high mode'??


----------



## NorthernStar (May 31, 2013)

Beckler said:


> But still, what exactly is 'high mode'??



The turbo mode and the high mode are the same. Use of the term "turbo" is a little missleading since that usually means that the flashlight only can deliver this extreme mode for only a few minutes before it steps down to prevent overheating, but in the SRT7 case the turbo mode does not realy exist,at least it´s not a short burst mode. According to all test reports one can run the SRT7 at the high mode(=the highest available mode at 960 lumens) for an extended period of 20 minutes.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 1, 2013)

I think he's asking what level or amount it steps down to but since there's no pre-set output level we'd have to measure the drop with a light meter and then convert it to a percentage and then to an estimated lumen output. The only problem with that is that I haven't had mine step down yet. I won't get a chance to test extended run-times about about another week to 9 days but perhaps someone else will step up and test it in the mean time.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Presenting the Nitecore SRT6 'Night Officer'. Similar to the SRT7, but without the color beams.
Major addition to the SRT6 over the SRT7 is the stainless steel crenulated bezel, which can be used as a glass breaker. SOS mode makes a return as well in this model. 
It's basically a hardcore version of the SRT7 for bashing and blinding bad guys" (posted by Nitecore on Facebook)


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 2, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I think he's asking what level or amount it steps down to but since there's no pre-set output level we'd have to measure the drop with a light meter and then convert it to a percentage and then to an estimated lumen output. The only problem with that is that I haven't had mine step down yet. I won't get a chance to test extended run-times about about another week to 9 days but perhaps someone else will step up and test it in the mean time.



That is probably what he wanted to know. Me to would like to know what amount it steps down to. When comparing the SRT7 to similar flashlights from other manufacturers,i guess it steps down to about 600 lumens,but an actual measuring done with a lightmeter would be nice to see.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Major addition to the SRT6 over the SRT7 is the stainless steel crenulated bezel, which can be used as a glass breaker. SOS mode makes a return as well in this model.
> It's basically a hardcore version of the SRT7 for bashing and blinding bad guys" (posted by Nitecore on Facebook)



Other major thing is apparently floodier beam from smaller head (17k vs 23k cd)


----------



## kj2 (Jun 3, 2013)

Intensity numbers are different ?? weird 

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=84


----------



## markito (Jun 3, 2013)

anyone knows when it will be available srt-5 or srt-3?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 3, 2013)

markito said:


> anyone knows when it will be available srt-5 or srt-3?



What I know, mid-end of June.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 3, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Intensity numbers are different ?? weird
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=84



I also noticed that they are different.:thinking: I think it´s a typo. However,i think that the right data is 17,000cd and a throw distance of up to 260 meters. Except from that picture,the rest of the data on Nitecores website and the SRT6 user manual gives these intensity and throw data.

This looks like a great light! One cool feature that it has is the stainless steel windows breaker. I am looking forward to see a review of the SRT6.


----------



## cancow (Jun 4, 2013)

Without the colored beams??? I thought the whole point of the SRT line was the colors! How lame....


kj2 said:


> "Presenting the Nitecore SRT6 'Night Officer'. Similar to the SRT7, but without the color beams.
> Major addition to the SRT6 over the SRT7 is the stainless steel crenulated bezel, which can be used as a glass breaker. SOS mode makes a return as well in this model.
> It's basically a hardcore version of the SRT7 for bashing and blinding bad guys" (posted by Nitecore on Facebook)


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2013)

cancow said:


> Without the colored beams??? I thought the whole point of the SRT line was the colors! How lame....



Than you thought wrong. Not every SRT-product will have every color led. SRT7 red/blue/green, other non or only red and blue.


----------



## James3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got my SRT7 today! Amazing light, covers everything in a light it's size! If I was going to change anything it would be a metal tactical ring, crenulated bezel ring, and maybe using coloured cree led's like these 

http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/arrays-directional/xlamp-xml-color


----------



## James3 (Jun 6, 2013)

Also .. when the light has low power the led indicator on the torch head flashes rapidly as normal, however when i switch to the red led mode with the magnetic control ring it flashes alternetly with the main XM-L 2 T6 giving the effect of a red and white strobe, pretty cool actually! but it obvioulsy doesn't do this when the light has full power.. anyone else have this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ZpQpT3mRU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## markito (Jun 6, 2013)

Loook at 9:05''



Also I hope to receive mine next week


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 6, 2013)

James3 said:


> Just got my SRT7 today! Amazing light, covers everything in a light it's size! If I was going to change anything it would be a metal tactical ring, crenulated bezel ring, and maybe using coloured cree led's like these
> 
> http://www.cree.com/led-components-and-modules/products/xlamp/arrays-directional/xlamp-xml-color



I thought that the tactical ring was made of metal. What material is it made of?


----------



## James3 (Jun 6, 2013)

markito said:


> Loook at 9:05''
> 
> 
> 
> Also I hope to receive mine next week




nope mines different, if you watch the clip you'll see it's the front red LEDs that flash, not the indicator


----------



## James3 (Jun 6, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I thought that the tactical ring was made of metal. What material is it made of?



Nope it's made of hard plastic!


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 6, 2013)

James3 said:


> Nope it's made of hard plastic!



I see! I thought that it was made of metal as well. A plastic combat ring does not sounds so impressing. Is there no other flashlight with similar diameter as the SRT7 that has a metal combat ring that fits the SRT7,and that one can buy separately,and then attach it to the SRT7?


----------



## James3 (Jun 6, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I see! I thought that it was made of metal as well. A plastic combat ring does not sounds so impressing. Is there no other flashlight with similar diameter as the SRT7 that has a metal combat ring that fits the SRT7,and that one can buy separately,and then attach it to the SRT7?



I was thinking the same but unfortunatly I don't know! I'm guessing there is, considering the diameter of the tube is similar to most 18650 torches.


----------



## emu124 (Jun 6, 2013)

Received my SRT7 today.
First impression: I like it 

Buuuut... I , of course, tested it immediately just to determine that my light only works with two CR123 or 18350. Not one lumen with a single 18650... nothing-nada-nichts-rien du tout :hairpull:
My second, and most probably last DOA (at least on 18650 ) Nitecore I've ordered.


----------



## James3 (Jun 6, 2013)

emu124 said:


> Received my SRT7 today.
> First impression: I like it
> 
> Buuuut... I , of course, tested it immediately just to determine that my light only works with two CR123 or 18350. Not one lumen with a single 18650... nothing-nada-nichts-rien du tout :hairpull:
> My second, and most probably last DOA (at least on 18650 ) Nitecore I've ordered.



How odd, are you using a button top 18650?


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm curious too, what 18650 were you using?


----------



## ichithekiller (Jun 7, 2013)

I am really looking forward to SRT3 :twothumbs


----------



## Tactika (Jun 7, 2013)

ichithekiller said:


> I am really looking forward to SRT3 :twothumbs


I just bought a SRT6, but I'm also looking forward being able to get this one (don't know when)...


----------



## ichithekiller (Jun 7, 2013)

Tactika said:


> I just bought a SRT6, but I'm also looking forward being able to get this one (don't know when)...


Same here. From what I heard SRT3 was supposed to be released by the end of May. I guess they pushed it to don't-know-when. However, I am still anticipating for it. And I hope it will not be too expensive or else by wife might kill me!


----------



## emu124 (Jun 7, 2013)

emu124 said:


> Received my SRT7 today.
> First impression: I like it
> 
> Buuuut... I , of course, tested it immediately just to determine that my light only works with two CR123 or 18350. Not one lumen with a single 18650... nothing-nada-nichts-rien du tout :hairpull:
> My second, and most probably last DOA (at least on 18650 ) Nitecore I've ordered.



Yesterday I tried it with AW + Redilast flat top. The light didin't work.
Then I tried it with Panasonic and a different AW cell. Both have kind of raised button, but with a diameter of about 10mm. Still no success.
Today I tried it again with a Ultrafire and Xtar, both with button top (diameter 5mm) and there was light 

Due to the reverse polarity protection, which is made by the small black plastic washer on the anode, I suppose only cells with a small button top will work in this light.
I apologize for the excitement


----------



## James3 (Jun 7, 2013)

emu124 said:


> Yesterday I tried it with AW + Redilast flat top. The light didin't work.
> Then I tried it with Panasonic and a different AW cell. Both have kind of raised button, but with a diameter of about 10mm. Still no success.
> Today I tried it again with a Ultrafire and Xtar, both with button top (diameter 5mm) and there was light
> 
> ...



yep the button top had to fit into the plastic recess, I use a nitecore 2600mah or an ultrafire 3200mah 18650


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dunno about the throw on the srt7. My eagletac g25c2 mk2 with the xml2 emitter seems to be brighter at longer distances...but i dont know if that is down to colour temperature making colours more vivid. The eagletac is quite warm for a cool white emitter (it seems almost neutral actually) where as the srt7 is your classic cool white colour tempurature, very pale and flat. Maybe its just me, but cooler emitters make things seem dimmer, or certainly paler anyway. At long distances this translates to colours appearing less vivid, which gives the illusion of less brightness. Having said that, when you do a bit of white wall hunting you can clearly see the srt7 has a tighter hotspot, and it edges the eagletac on candelas by a 1000 or so. I thought the same about that olight m22 when i tried it out.

Love the srt7 though, despite it being very cool it is still a brilliant performer, and that rotating ring! Its beautifully engineered and works much better than i thought it would.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jun 10, 2013)

any update on the SRT 5 release?


----------



## Kabible (Jun 10, 2013)

emu124 said:


> Yesterday I tried it with AW + Redilast flat top. The light didin't work.
> Then I tried it with Panasonic and a different AW cell. Both have kind of raised button, but with a diameter of about 10mm. Still no success.
> Today I tried it again with a Ultrafire and Xtar, both with button top (diameter 5mm) and there was light
> 
> ...



Solder a small blob on the + end. Won't hurt a thing. Makes a flat top work every time.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2013)

Received the srt6 yesterday and have spend a bit of time with it. It's a little larger than I though it would be and of course doesn't have rgb's. It seems like it would make a great LE light with its basic UI and strike bezel. I'll get a review of it up later tonight.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 14, 2013)

I look forward to see the review!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be tomorrow night but I'll have some beam shots along side the SRT7 as well. It's a nice light for those looking for something that's just a little bit smaller than the SRT7.


----------



## raiderkilo (Jun 19, 2013)

Nitecore SRT6 yesterday. Perfect


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jul 3, 2013)

SRT 7 is terrific....

i just noticed that the Nitecore website has srt 5, the one I have been waiting for!

Any dealers have it for sale??


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...tecore-SRT3-SRT5-Preorder-SRT6-SRT7-available


----------



## CreeCrazy (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone heard anything on the availability of the SRT3?


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jul 4, 2013)

I have seen few sites that are saying a week to ten days eta. I finally bit the bullet and put preorder in


----------



## ichithekiller (Jul 7, 2013)

CreeCrazy said:


> Anyone heard anything on the availability of the SRT3?



I pre-ordered it a week ago. Hopefully it will arrive in another week or two.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 9, 2013)

Where shall one turn to when the time comes to do maintainance to the magnetic ring? Just like Sunwayman,Nitecore does not recomended the light to be taken apart by the user. Not all dealers offers to do service of the magnetic ring. Does one have to send the light all the way to China then?  Is there any Nitecore dealer in Europe who takes on to do maintainance on the magnetic ring?


----------



## srvctec (Jul 9, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Where shall one turn to when the time comes to do maintainance to the magnetic ring? Just like Sunwayman,Nitecore does not recomended the light to be taken apart by the user. Not all dealers offers to do service of the magnetic ring. Does one have to send the light all the way to China then?  Is there any Nitecore dealer in Europe who takes on to do maintainance on the magnetic ring?



Hang out here on CPF, I'm sure someone will have that thing taken apart within minutes of receiving it. Then they'll post a thread about how to do it- been that way around here for years.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 10, 2013)

srvctec said:


> Hang out here on CPF, I'm sure someone will have that thing taken apart within minutes of receiving it. Then they'll post a thread about how to do it- been that way around here for years.



Yes,let´s hope that someone will do that. I keeping my eyes open for such a how-to-dismantle process with pictures.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jul 12, 2013)

Just unpacked my srt3. I also have a srt7. Posted this elsewhere but figured Id add it here to
Some inital quick impressions:
The clip is screwed into the flashlight as opposed tot he srt7 which is just a clip on.
The tail has a complete ring around it so it will tail stand better then the 7.
The standby mode in the 7 interface has been replaced with "lower" mode which the manual says is .1 lumen
Has the other modes as the 7 with the exception of the green.
Only one multi color led which gives red and blue. The 7 has 3; red green and blue.
Works well with a cr123 and an aa eneloop. I have to look for my rcr123 to try it
The 7 is 6.25" long. The 3 with the 123 is just a touch under 4" and just a touch under 4.75" with the aa extender
The ring is as smooth as the 7 and I can operate it one handed to change modes.
Comes with the lanyard, holster, spare button and 2 o rings

Now I have to get back to work:scowl:


----------



## CreeCrazy (Jul 12, 2013)

Got my SRT3 today also. I had preordered from Illumination Supply.


----------



## y260 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm having trouble choosing between the SRT5 and SRT7. On one hand, the SRT7 is the most powerful with a larger head and therefore higher luminous count. On the other hand, the SRT5 is pocketable and EDC'able. The SRT5 also has a crenelated bezel which I much prefer over the standard blunt bezel. But then again, their aren't any reviews on the SRT5 and what if it's a flop? What to do... :shrug:


----------



## tmpowers (Jul 12, 2013)

The SRT3 looks pretty sweet. For those people who have gotten it already, I would love some more photos. Especially size comparison shots. I'm wondering if I can get away with using one as an edc pocketlight or if it is going to be a bit too bulky.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 12, 2013)

y260 said:


> I'm having trouble choosing between the SRT5 and SRT7. On one hand, the SRT7 is the most powerful with a larger head and therefore higher luminous count. On the other hand, the SRT5 is pocketable and EDC'able. The SRT5 also has a crenelated bezel which I much prefer over the standard blunt bezel. But then again, their aren't any reviews on the SRT5 and what if it's a flop? What to do... :shrug:



I don´t think that the SRT5 is a flop in any way,it´s just that the light is so new that few people has received it yet and got the time to test it.I think that reviews of it is coming soon. I think the SRT5 looks like a great light,but for my self i have my aim on the SRT7.


----------



## y260 (Jul 12, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> I don´t think that the SRT5 is a flop in any way,it´s just that the light is so new that few people has received it yet and got the time to test it.I think that reviews of it is coming soon. I think the SRT5 looks like a great light,but for my self i have my aim on the SRT7.


I don't think it'll be a flop either. One thing I'd like to know is if the "Ultra Low" detent on the SRT5 goes as low as advertised. NC advertises 0.1 lumens as lowest on all of their SRT flashlights, but that's been proven untrue in the case of the SRT7.


----------



## JD20 (Jul 13, 2013)

The SRT5 has a massive max runtime of 450 hours?!
Is that right?


----------



## shelm (Jul 17, 2013)

I think that Nitecore has completed this series. I have seen that dealers have the SRT3, 5, 6 and 7, in both grey and black colors, awesome! I also know a few places with very good prices thanks to coupon codes and free international shipping, if someone is interested, just drop me a pm. Due to MAP we cannot post prices, codes or links openly on the forums, hope you understand!!

EDIT:
thanks for your PM's. i have replied to everyone


----------



## JD20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmm, just tried to PM you but it doesn't seem to have worked. Guess it's because I'm a new member?

EDIT: Actually I just think it was due to my settings not saving sent items


----------



## shelm (Jul 17, 2013)

JD20 said:


> Hmm, just tried to PM you but it doesn't seem to have worked. Guess it's because I'm a new member?
> 
> EDIT: Actually I just think it was due to my settings not saving sent items



Hi JD20,

i've received your PM and replied to it with the requested info (dealer url, coupon codes, discounted price, etc), you're welcome.


----------



## JD20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Legend. Thanks!


----------



## tmpowers (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got my srt3, so here be some Pics. Srt3 vs Qmini123 xml vs d2 defender P60l. 






















It is a little heavier in my pocket then I'm used to as I'm moving up to this from the Qmini. I'm really liking the extra power though so it is a good trade. Not sure if the pics are going to come through, my first time posting pics.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 19, 2013)

tmpowers said:


> Not sure if the pics are going to come through, my first time posting pics.



Not only are they coming through, they include a "Click here to view original image" link above - I love it!! Why have I not seen this before on CPF?!?! We all love flashlights and should be able to view them high-res!

SRT3 looks like a winner! I'm very tempted to try one.


----------



## tmpowers (Jul 20, 2013)

Glad it worked. The images are hosted through imgur if that helps people decide where to go to get a free service with the original image link. Other than that they just need to be from a higher megapixel cam. These were taken with a Nikon D7000 and a 35mm Nikkor prime.

I'm happy with my srt3 so far. I love both the UI and the power it packs in such a small pocketlight.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jul 29, 2013)

I received my SRT7 today and i found it´s a great light,but the battery indicator function behaves strange. I inserted a fully charged Xtar 3400 mAh 18650 battery and then turn the light to the highest mode. It ran for only 45 minutes at highest mode,then the battery indicator starts flashing every 2 seconds,and after just a few another minutes it starts to flash rapidly. I got about 50 minutes at highest mode untill the indicator started to flash rapidly.

However,the strange thing is that i never noticed any decrease in output. I decided to remove the battery and load it again. I recharge it again fuly,and i did another runtime test and got the same result, that the indicator start flashing after 50 minutes.I baught the battery about 5 months ago so it should work flawless. Is it because of the indicator is not working as it should or is it my 18650 battery that is not good? Should i just disregard the flashing and continue running it at highest mode for further testing? Has any other SRT7 owner experienced any strange behaviour from the battery indicator?

I don´t have any other 18650 battery to compare with right now which had otherwise made it easier.


----------



## passive101 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't suppose anyone has a comparision shot between the SRT3 and SRT5 and the SRT3 next to an SC52? 

I really want both of them, one for EDC if it's small enough and one for at home, in the car, camping, hiking, etc. These look almost perfect


----------



## NaturalMystic (Aug 18, 2013)

tmpowers said:


> Just got my srt3, so here be some Pics. Srt3 vs Qmini123 xml vs d2 defender P60l.
> 
> It is a little heavier in my pocket then I'm used to as I'm moving up to this from the Qmini. I'm really liking the extra power though so it is a good trade. Not sure if the pics are going to come through, my first time posting pics.



How do you find the beam on the SRT3? More Spot or Flood? Lately I've been preferring more of a floody beam.


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2014)

A Nitecore-page mentions on Facebook, the SRT 6 and SRT 7 will see an upgrade for divers soon.

https://www.facebook.com/NitecoreSingapore?fref=nf


----------



## y260 (May 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> A Nitecore-page mentions on Facebook, the SRT 6 and SRT 7 will see an upgrade for divers soon.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NitecoreSingapore?fref=nf



That's good to see. They should eliminate one thread point, (i.e. make the body and tailcap unibody). And maybe add a bit more reinforcement between the lens and bezel.


----------

